# ::sony Ericsson Guru Here::



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 21, 2007)

hi guys

::cyborg::



FOR  GOD SAKE THIS IS A TROUBLESHOOTING THREAD NO DISCUSSIONS NO REQUESTS IF U HAVE A PROBLEM REGARDING FLASHING OR U HAVE KILLED UR PHONE THEN ONLY POST HERE.

Regards,
::cyborg::


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2007)

welcome...
now we have so many guru's 
one says he's a laptop guru, other says he's mobile java apps guru... wth.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome guru.
I own a SE mobile..wish you will solve my problem if I need ever .


----------



## sanket1425 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi guru. I own SE k550i. Is there any software available for live FM recording?
Also tell me how to hide or secure personal files?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good to see gurus emerging.
Now our forum is becoming a allrounder.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Guru.....

How can one change tower i.e from simple gprs to edge in SE k700i ?

in s60 u can do .


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 21, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Guru.....
> 
> How can one change tower i.e from simple gprs to edge in SE k700i ?
> 
> ...


yes guru tel me if its possible in k700i


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 21, 2007)

First of all thanks for all ur comments everyone

@sanket bro as such there is no app till now if any exists its futile and for that unless u hv a symbian phone of se

@expertno.1, fun2sh  u cant as it does not support edge


----------



## Head Banger (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Guru,how are you.  I need GPRS settings( Airtel friends) for W810i.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 21, 2007)

hiiii Re welcome to digit forum !!

ok i had this doubt
i have not tired it out .. but was going to try soon... but am too lazy and no time

can we create shortcuts to folders in FS and place the folders of FS outside FS ??

i would love to keep the flash menu folder FLASH outside FS In Memory card or phone memory and also walkman 2 skin outside FS

tpa\preset\desktop\flash\ this is the folder that i want to create shortcut to

so help me out.. can i do this  ?? does it work out ??


----------



## girish.g (Nov 21, 2007)

how to install flash themes(.swf format) in my k790i


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 21, 2007)

@head banger i need ur mobile no to send u gprs settings i will send u pm me ur mobile no

@akshay bro there is a patch for doing that so give me ur software version and mobile model and dude u can also check www.se-nse.net for the patch iam talking abt but i dont think so i think you have registered there.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 21, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> First of all thanks for all ur comments everyone
> 
> @sanket bro as such there is no app till now if any exists its futile and for that unless u hv a symbian phone of se
> 
> @expertno.1, fun2sh u cant as it does not support edge


 
so how to do it in k750i ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 21, 2007)

if u see my signature u will get all details of my phone
now tell me .....!

yes db2020 patching is not allowed... so tell .. i hope u know shortcut method .. those @ files
just wanted to know if even folders can be replaced by shortcuts like files


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

@guruji:can u help me with nokia 1600?I just want to add custom ring tones from mp3 songs which i have also explain me which datacable shud i buy?
and any firmware update/upgrade available for my cheap phone?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 21, 2007)

@::cyborg::
while flashing my friend's w810i, i tried to increase the sms capacity.
So i edited the file and replaced sms data with tpa[dun rememner correctly..]
And after that the inbox is inaccesible. No messages can be sent or stored o it. Its almost a month that it happened.
I reverted bach the text as it was, but dun help.

Will replacing the original file from another 810 solve the problem.
Also heard that new 810 supports some other kinda firmwares which is not supported by the older ones. So will that file be same?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @guruji:can u help me with nokia 1600?I just want to add custom ring tones from mp3 songs which i have also explain me which datacable shud i buy?
> and any firmware update/upgrade available for my cheap phone?


are u upto killing this guy with your Q's


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 22, 2007)

lol abhi naya naya guru bana hai woh thoda araam se questions poocho.Abhi toh dhoti bhi nahi baandhni aati usey.


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 22, 2007)

^^LOL


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 22, 2007)

@expert no.1 se k750i also does not supports edge if u have a edge phone the signal automatically changes to G (stands gor gprs) and E (stands for edge)

@akshay bro i am uploading a file which will do ur job it is a shortcut genertaor for any shortcut for internal memory see below

@praka sorry dude i hate nokia phones and really dont abt that but if u ask cable it is CA-45 ok

@aravind dude as such w810 does not supports the extension of sms patch or whatever technique u apply nothing works and to revert back do one thing flash only only the main file tell me more abt the firmware i will tell u the right file to flash .

@vish786 bro if u also hv any prob with se phone u can post here and thanks for ur care well i will be grateful if i come of any use of u all.

@gaurav  mere bhai dhoti nai hai mere pass


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 22, 2007)

I have w800i which is converted from k750i. I want to use the inbuilt email client for accessing my Gmail. I have done everything as per the various tutorials and guides available all over the net. I have even installed three certificates which required to be installed. But still I am not able to make it work. Everytine I get "server not found" message comes. Will you please look into this?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 22, 2007)

@Ramakrishnan this thing never too worked for me it would be far better if u use the java app of gmail 
go on your mobile web browser.
www.gmail.com/app


----------



## sanket1425 (Nov 22, 2007)

does k550i supports EDGE?


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 22, 2007)

nice to see a SE guru!
bro, i have a w550i, with latest firmware, 1. is there anyway to increase the memory alotment for sms, at present it can store only 190 sms.
2. can u help me with the communication center settings(internet on pc) for using my ph as a gprs modem with vodafone.
thanks.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 22, 2007)

hey cyborg dude.. i already got that generator and i myself know how to create shortcuts in hex editor

i use it to create shortcuts to menu ml and icons in FS

i wanted to know if we can create shortcuts for folders or not ...!!

obviously we can create shortcuts for files ....


----------



## sushantvirdi (Nov 22, 2007)

Dude can u provide me with original content that comes with k310i


----------



## dreams (Nov 22, 2007)

Guru..I own a w580i..My current firmware version is R6BC002..I hv seen the latest version in topsony website.

1. Is it safe to upgrade my firmware??
2. What is the use in upgrading the firmware??
3. What are the changes I culd xpect after upgrading the firmware??
4. How long will it take thru XS++??

Hope 2 get a reply soon.

T i A


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 22, 2007)

@sanket1425 YES it does supports EDGE

@club_pranay create a account with the ip 10.10.1.100 and turn proxy to yes and port no to 9401 
and yes there is a patch but it does not works for sms storage for w550i

@sushantvirdi for original content u hv to flash ur fs but it is too risky for a newbie why do u want the original content?

@akshay i think u hv to wait until and unless development of the patches of db2020 gets started.

@dreams
 1) yes
 2) why do u update ur antivirus the same effect new functionalities previous bugsare removed.
3) dnt know as i dont personally own this phone
4) normally 5 to 15 min.

but dont do the upgarde now as i hv heard that new firmware is very buggy.


Hope so guys iam able to handle ur queries very well i think so if u hv any probs with me u can report thread i wont mind.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 22, 2007)

full flash with XS++ will take 7 minutes


----------



## tiblu (Nov 22, 2007)

cyborg i m having a strange problem when i use camera to take still after taking  picture it says saving and then nothing happens photo doesnot get saved. I tried updateing throught SEUS but its pops up downloading updates files and nothing happens to SEUS help?????????


----------



## qadirahmed (Nov 22, 2007)

Interesting Thread.....


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 22, 2007)

@tiblu do a master reset take back up of all ur contacts and data


----------



## tiblu (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey thnkx that hlped


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 24, 2007)

Sticky request for all troubleshoot\ Sony Ericsson


----------



## balajiv (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Anyone has the cracked version of Moby Explorer s/w?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2007)

^Such disscussion is not allowed here.
Don't ask for uch pirated stuff in future.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 24, 2007)

moby explorer is availble on all orkut SE communites.

orkut is piracy heaven ... you just need to get the right communities !


----------



## choudang (Nov 24, 2007)

Head Banger said:
			
		

> Hey Guru,how are you.  I need GPRS settings( Airtel friends) for W810i.


Go to Menu>connectivity.

1. Data Comm. > Data Accounts > New Account > GPRS Data > "Name: Live" >> APN: airtelfun.com ---- save [no username & pass]

2. Internet Settings > Internet Profiles > New Profile > "Name : Live", "connect using : Live" --- save
select the profile "Live". highlight it and click on more. you will find two settings over there, settings & Advanced
settings> "Connect using: Live", "use proxy: Yes", "IP: 100.1.200.99", "port: 8080 or 9201"-- save
advanced> Change Homepage> "Name: Live", "add: *live.airtelworld.com"-- save

3. Streaming Settings > "Connect using: Live", "Use Proxy: No" -- save


Now go to Menu>> Internet Services >> More ->go to -> Live -- select

Aside for Guru:: No need to send OTA settings from sonyericsson.co.in. Use MMS settings (OTA) in SE w810i and let me know it works or not. if not i will give you the soln.

Any settings for Airtel GPRS (MO, LIVE, MMS).. post it here or send me PM


----------



## girish.g (Nov 24, 2007)

what about my question??

and can i turn off the red flash light while taking photos in my k790


----------



## Head Banger (Nov 24, 2007)

Help me in this thread. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74027


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

hey is there any was to flash my k700i to some other mobile


----------



## azzu (Nov 24, 2007)

girish: in cam options turn off red-eye reduction

can anyone tell me can i install walkman 2.0 ,,3 ,,1 ?? on k790 ???


----------



## girish.g (Nov 24, 2007)

turned off red eye reduction in flash by pressing 8 button
the red light still there


----------



## azzu (Nov 24, 2007)

ya i jus checked i think we cant

i want Walkman on k790 i hear its ossible by k850 firmware see this
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOPp39f5u1c


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 24, 2007)

Head Banger said:
			
		

> Help me in this thread.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74027



first install the pc suite and then connect it will definitely work


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

@fun2sh
Not possible.

@Bhoot-bhai 
Nope, its not possible to flash k790i with k850i firmware and haf everything working. This is coz k850i has a dpad and 5mp cam. So the walkman may work but you will lose key functionality and camera etc. Hardware of both phones is different.


----------



## azzu (Nov 25, 2007)

But there's no way we can get walkman on k790i?


----------



## Ashootosh (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi SE Guru...

I am using W700i , there is a feature which allows us to record voice when on call with someone.. but after a particular interval, a beep sound is produced, which is audible to both ppl... Is ther any way I can turn it off???


----------



## dreams (Nov 25, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> full flash with XS++ will take 7 minutes


Hi..Is the latest firmware for w580i buggy as posted by guru???

Can u let me knw the step by step procedure for upgrading the firmware (Wil hv it saved and upgrade when another new one cums out)

Thnx m8.


----------



## tiblu (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi is there any software to record FM on k550i???
How much max memory i can use. 2 GB ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Ashootosh said:
			
		

> Hi SE Guru...
> 
> I am using W700i , there is a feature which allows us to record voice when on call with someone.. but after a particular interval, a beep sound is produced, which is audible to both ppl... Is ther any way I can turn it off???


No. That beep is for security reasons.

@azzu
Mebbe you can wait for sometime till you get a Walkman skin for K790's media player. I don't think there is any possible way that all: walkman, keypad and camera will work simultaneously when the firmware is flashed.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @fun2sh
> *Not possible.*


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 25, 2007)

hello i use w700i ...flashed too ... i want to know more about black list from white list ....  does that mean that i can avoid calls from some people ..... is there some other way to do it other than flashing ..... i hate being bugged by unwanted caller esp service providers ....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, you can patch your W700i with the blacklist patch. It'll filter out unwanted calls. No other way than patching. You don't hafta perform a full flash. Jus use the breaker firmware to break into W700i, apply the patch and use the de-breaker and get back your W700i


----------



## azzu (Nov 25, 2007)

ok now can  flash MY k790i ?????
i meant can i install flash themes and any driver's for loud sound camera pic up mooore......
with vioding warrannty


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^ Yes, you can upgrade the drivers (cam/audio). That will void the warranty. But 99.99% times you can be sure of success. The 0.01% failure is mostly due to users' stupidity!


----------



## girish.g (Nov 25, 2007)

hey guru what about my red light


----------



## choudang (Nov 25, 2007)

*@azzu:* use KD Player, 0.8.6 instead of searching Walkman for K790i, sound is better than default player (for me ....)

you can also go for latest version of KD Player, but i found 0.8.6 is stable.

*@infra*, can you tell the funda of Synchronization & Device Mgmt and stuffs like Server Add, Server Id, User Name, Pass, Server Pass etc.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry guys little busy not read last posts now start posting  i will take care of all ur problems and plz this thread is for troubleshooting no requests 

ok thanks


----------



## azzu (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ any idea on my post ???


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 25, 2007)

@azzu u will void ur warranty by what u want to do  +  if u do something wrong in any of the process u will make ur mobile dead


----------



## matt0323 (Nov 25, 2007)

is it possible to unlock sony ericsson fones with just the DCU-60 USB using SE TOOLS just the software it self? haha becuz i want free unlocking =]


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

iam ready to viod the Warranty if i can convert my K to W


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

You can't convert K790i to W series. But you can upgrade the drivers, change the icons etc.


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

ok leave it 
any way to improve sound loudness ?
and flash themse ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, thats what I said you can do and lots more!! 

Check these threads out: *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=5797&hl=k790
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=18142&hl=k790
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=16379&hl=k790

You may search for more. For SE modders, se-nse.net is a paradise!


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

but not for a K790i its a paradise


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

Of corz it is! Just look for k800i threads. 99% of them apply to k790i.


----------



## sanket1425 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanx a lot for reply.
my k550i has very less battery backup time. so please give me some tips to extend the backup time and suggest any other battery type having more backuptime. also, if possible post the current prices of M2 cards.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 27, 2007)

what about my red light


----------



## srikanth.9849671439 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where can i find the folder lock for k550i???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^ not available. But software like mobyexplorer, filelock (search for these on getjar.com), you can lock/encrypt individual files.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 27, 2007)

sanket1425 said:
			
		

> thanx a lot for reply.
> my k550i has very less battery backup time. so please give me some tips to extend the backup time and suggest any other battery type having more backuptime. also, if possible post the current prices of M2 cards.



try to keep the brightness down dont keep in vibrator less use of bluetooth ans internet on phone enhances battery life


do one more thing go to bluetooth settings and switch on the power save option


----------



## girish.g (Nov 28, 2007)

hey guru why arent you answering my question


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 28, 2007)

@ girish sorry i did'nt replied ur question

girish the red effect light can be turned off if u set the focus to infinite


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 28, 2007)

nice to have guru who will answer all questions


----------



## azzu (Nov 28, 2007)

thx guru for ur "INFINITE" answer


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 28, 2007)

@azzu anytime bro

@akshay thanks bro


----------



## sanket1425 (Nov 29, 2007)

what is the procedure to add the Mega Bass driver in my k550i?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^ Flash it to W610i.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 29, 2007)

hey thanks guru that worked out


----------



## srikanth.9849671439 (Nov 29, 2007)

hi,
    where can i find the k850 music drivers??


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 29, 2007)

@srikanth.9849671439 do u mean acoustics with sound drivers 

@azzu no discussions here google it if u want reviews this is a troubleshooting thread.


----------



## srikanth.9849671439 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just want to use those acoustics to my phone..

yes GURU...


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 30, 2007)

i would like to ask can i change the icons in the main menu of w200i phone and update its walkman to version 2


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

hey i was also thinking bout it...is the walkman version in w200i updateable??

also does anyone noe how to decrease the resolutions for java games ?? like frm 178x220 to 128x160?? i noe the method fr nokia but not able to find it for  SE...


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 30, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> hey i was also thinking bout it...is the walkman version in w200i updateable??
> 
> also does anyone noe how to decrease the resolutions for java games ?? like frm 178x220 to 128x160?? i noe the method fr nokia but not able to find it for  SE...


atleast i dont know that do u have some good games or do u have that bounce that was in nokia as java games i didnt find that any where



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> hey i was also thinking bout it...is the walkman version in w200i updateable??
> 
> also does anyone noe how to decrease the resolutions for java games ?? like frm 178x220 to 128x160?? i noe the method fr nokia but not able to find it for  SE...


atleast i dont know that


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

pravinbv said:
			
		

> 2. what is use of remote control option in Entertainment. its bluetooth remote control and so how to use it. any more software needed?


 No extra software needed (tho you may download and install some "skins" from www.hidfiles.com ). Just drag and drop those .hid files to the "root" directly of your phone via Bluetooth transfer mode and they'll be correctly installed in the Remote control folder.

If in Windows then goto your Bluetooth manager (Widdcome or Bluesoleil), pair and activate the connection and enable the "Bluetooth HID/Remote control" option. You can control mouse cursor, powerpoint, media player, winamp etc. thru this feature.



			
				pravinbv said:
			
		

> 3. how to use magic word in voice control option. i recorded magic word but how to use it. what key to press to use it. ( its useless option)


 When you "say" the magic word then voice dialing would be activated. Next you need to say the name (or whatever) to dail the number.



			
				pravinbv said:
			
		

> 4. can i record live FM


 NO



			
				pravinbv said:
			
		

> 5. Can i switch between two FM frequencies with help of button on headphone like in nokia phones


 Yes, but for that you'll need to buy hpm85 and other headsets. If you want a "home-made" method then you can hack into your W700i and patch it. Follow this thread if you are adventerous:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59663



			
				pravinbv said:
			
		

> 6. i want Face wrap software for my W700 as its in some SE phones. where


 Yeah, just search the net. You'll find it. I guess SE's site will give you that!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

Friends earlier I had a Nokia phone using Nokia PC Suite it was easier for me to transfer SMS's from phone to my PC. I have tried couple of softwares to copy the SMS from my SE K 750i but I feel its not as easy to move the SMS's to my PC. I think one of those software is Moby Explorer. Can someone suggest some other softwares that can be used to transfer SMS's from phone to PC.

Also can some one suggest nice games for my SE K 750i?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 30, 2007)

@ajayritik  try my phone explorer i personally use it best to back up all ur data


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

srikanth.9849671439 said:
			
		

> I just want to use those acoustics to my phone..
> 
> yes GURU...



u can't do that on k850 yet for free..
paid solution yes


----------



## choudang (Nov 30, 2007)

warrior said:
			
		

> *@infra*, can you tell the funda of Synchronization & Device Mgmt and stuffs like Server Add, Server Id, User Name, Pass, Server Pass etc.




yet to get the answer...


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 30, 2007)

warrior said:
			
		

> yet to get the answer...



IF U WANT TO KNOW SOMETHING GOOGLE IT POST ONLY UR PROBLEM HERE DUDE .PLZ KEEP THIS THREAD CLEAN.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

warrior said:
			
		

> yet to get the answer...


Sorry warrior, I do not use net on my cell. So I don't use it. Mebbe someone on GPRS can tell you that. But my guess is that just like you haf Groups SMS this is for Group E-Mail.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Nov 30, 2007)

@infra this is something to keep ur data or to upload ur device settings such as time and other to synchronize with the server of the mobile operator

similar thing we do when we synchonize time with the windows.update.com


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^ Oops! My bad! I was thinking about "my friends" when posting to his query! Posted the reply to the wrong question! 

Yeah the sync. settings are what cyborg has given!


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> @azzu no discussions here google it if u want reviews this is a troubleshooting thread.


i was Jsut asking him to make a Review with a new thread ya i can get a review on the other sites but this will be a Digit user Review watever if iam spoiling ur Thread ill delete my Post :+


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to know whether i can make the loudspeaker of my W710i louder. Also if i can install those themes which change according to day and night and season like the ones found in S500i/W580i. Also is there any way to improve sound through headphones? Also is there any way to reduce the brightness below 50%? My W710i display is too bright, even on minimum brightness.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> I want to know whether i can make the loudspeaker of my W710i louder. Also if i can install those themes which change according to day and night and season like the ones found in S500i/W580i. Also is there any way to improve sound through headphones? Also is there any way to reduce the brightness below 50%? My W710i display is too bright, even on minimum brightness.


Yes, use XS++ to hack into your phone and do all the mischiefs  Refer to se-nse.net for more info as I don't think anyone here at ThinkDigit forums has hacked into W710i.

No idea if your phone supports the "timed" themes.

Brightness can't be set below 50%.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Dec 1, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> i was Jsut asking him to make a Review with a new thread ya i can get a review on the other sites but this will be a Digit user Review watever if iam spoiling ur Thread ill delete my Post :+




no issue azzu my bro u can ask u can pm me if u want but i want the thread to be only to solve problems because i know hundreds of newbies who by mistake wrong flash the fone make their fone dead I get daily 1 or 2 messages in my pm of flashing gone wrong and to revive dead phone so my thread is only focused to these people 

well best site for you is

www.mobile-review.com

i love this site

and www.gsmarena.com


----------



## krazzy (Dec 1, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Yes, use XS++ to hack into your phone and do all the mischiefs  Refer to se-nse.net for more info as I don't think anyone here at ThinkDigit forums has hacked into W710i.
> 
> No idea if your phone supports the "timed" themes.
> 
> Brightness can't be set below 50%.


Not able to download it. Aaaaarrrghhh! My net sucks.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 2, 2007)

can anybody tell me if i can use swf themes on my w200i phone and also those for walkman  
solved


----------



## choudang (Dec 3, 2007)

::cyborg:: said:
			
		

> IF U WANT TO KNOW SOMETHING GOOGLE IT POST ONLY UR PROBLEM HERE DUDE .PLZ KEEP THIS THREAD CLEAN.


Mr cyborg... i think you are not aware of sync and device mgmt in SE. Just go to connectivity menu have a look and try to search in google... (by the way, anybody can become a SExpert after dedicating a time in se-nse forum)….  Regarding the cleaning of THREAD..... can you define the meaning of cleaning.


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Sorry warrior, I do not use net on my cell. So I don't use it. Mebbe someone on GPRS can tell you that. But my guess is that just like you haf Groups SMS this is for Group E-Mail.


Infra, I think this is not related to groups… might be this is used for remote sync ….. which I want to know abt.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ Yeah I clarified that. I got confused and answered someone else's question!


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 3, 2007)

hi thr....this is weird....but is thr anyway i an increase mem in k300i....i hv its earphones whr sound i feel even better than branded ipods....but ts 12mb mem is killing my patience...i cant even use it as usb mass storage to transfer data....

2nd is thr anyway 2 increase mp3 volume...it is low in media player but high wile ringing.....

waiting for reply....thanx 

Enjoy~!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry, No way you can increase the memory capacity of K300i.


----------



## choudang (Dec 3, 2007)

Infra..... m facing a new problem... i have done the settings for gmail pop, but its not working as *server not found*. but after searching few articles ..... i have come to know that three certificates will be needed to use the feature (Equifax_Secure_Certificate_Authority, ThawtePremiumServerCA & ThawteServerCA). do you have any idea on this.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm sorry warrior, as I said before I do not use GPRS on my phone. Wait for sometime, someone who uses the service will surely help


----------



## krazzy (Dec 3, 2007)

*warrior*, are you by any chance using Airtel NOP? Cause it doesn't work on nop.


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 3, 2007)

Guruji, what is the best sony ericsson phone right now in the 15k range? Music cum Walkman cum features....


----------



## aporia21 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Guru,

Could you please tell me how I can install Greek fonts (for phone menu mostly & for phone input/typing secondly) on my SE K790a?  I usually buy my phones straight from Ericsson/SE in Greece so they always have it.  But now I got my phone from the US and am sol unless you can help.

Thanks much.

Regards.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 4, 2007)

infra u know thrs a earphone (non walkman) comes for k300,k700 series....arnd 800 bux....i have that n it sounds awsome.....can i make it 2 use for other players....coz ts given a plug for se datacable type....any converters available?

Enjoy~!


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> welcome...
> now we have so many guru's
> one says he's a laptop guru, other says he's mobile java apps guru... wth.



can i know you are which guru


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 4, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Guruji, what is the best sony ericsson phone right now in the 15k range? Music cum Walkman cum features....



K850/W910 IMO.


----------



## choudang (Dec 4, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> *warrior*, are you by any chance using Airtel NOP? Cause it doesn't work on nop.



yes .. currently i'm using it with NOP...

means email client will not will NOP right.....   

i hv installed three certificates but still not working .. root cause is NOP


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2007)

What is 3G technology? It's not available in India rite? What are its benefits?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2007)

3G : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3G

3G is not available in India currently.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 4, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> What is 3G technology? It's not available in India rite? What are its benefits?


3G on cell phones is like having broadband connection on pc. It offers several times faster data transfer compared to gprs/edge. When one has such high bandwidth available, one can also use technologies such video calling, which demand such high bandwidth. 3G is however yet isn't available in India yet (yes it sucks). While the rest of the world is enjoying technologies like HSDPA (3.5G), we still have to live with crappy EDGE.



			
				warrior said:
			
		

> yes .. currently i'm using it with NOP...


My sympathies are with you.


----------



## aporia21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Any ideas guys on how to install Greek fonts on the K790a??  Is this something Sony Ericsson offers as a download or do I have to flash the phone or something?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 5, 2007)

please help . . . is there any realplayer for k750 i . . that can play music i mean real music format .rm? if so , where can i get it ?


----------



## azzu (Dec 5, 2007)

^ dunno about k750i but my inbuilt player in k790i plays rm files


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

@speedyguy
There are no converters available but you can cut the plug and include a stereo jack if you can!

@aporia21
You need the firmware/FS of the region which supports Greek. Where did you buy the phone from? A different region?

@x3060
Sorry, no RealMedia support for k750i.


----------



## sanket1425 (Dec 5, 2007)

hi guru. how do i rename captured video files in my k550?i


----------



## krazzy (Dec 5, 2007)

sanket1425 said:
			
		

> hi guru. how do i rename captured video files in my k550?i


You can't rename the file while it is in Camera Album. So to rename it you have to move it to the Videos folder. After renaming you cannot move it back to Camera Album however. If you have to move it to Camera Album, you'll have to rename it MOVXXXXX (replace the xxxxx by any five digit number). The camera Album can only have video files named in this format. If you use a pc, rename the files and then move it to the camera folder, they'll not show up in the phone.


----------



## joyson (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi wil my k550i support 2 gb


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

^ yes

pretty cool
this is like the official digit SE support thread


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is something, i want u to help me out.
1. what is the use of My Friends option in messages.
2. what is use of remote control option in Entertainment. its bluetooth remote control and so how to use it. any more software needed?


----------



## Pravas (Dec 6, 2007)

^^^ As per the remote control in your entertainment section is *Bluetooth Remote COntrol*. First you need  to pair it with a laptop bluetooth, or any BLuetooth dongle. And then the permission or authentication to *always allow*.Then again you can go to your Remote control and after searching for few moment it will show you paired networks then you can select and can continue using your Remote Selection.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 7, 2007)

u can use ur cellphn as bluetooth media remote fr ur laptop working....

Enjoy~!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 7, 2007)

I have k750i>w800i. I want Hindi language in my mobo. There is a custpack called India on Topsony's site. But this custpack is not available anywhere. Where can i get this and how to enable hindi language on my mobo?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 7, 2007)

what is the use of My Friends option in messages


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 7, 2007)

Is is possible to flash my w810i to bring cyber shot in it??? if so can u tell me how can i do that..?


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 7, 2007)

if m nt wrong cybershot is a technology used by sony....they used it in their digicams now introduced in cellphones(SE)....so wats d good news abt flashing it?

Enjoy~!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 7, 2007)

> Is is possible to flash my w810i to bring cyber shot in it??? if so can u tell me how can i do that..?



Don't worry of flashing it to cyber shot.The camera of SE W810i is equal to SE k750i in terms of quality.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## choudang (Dec 8, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> *warrior*, are you by any chance using Airtel NOP? Cause it doesn't work on nop.


Here m in a big trouble…. m using MO and all stuffs are going fine. Following 2 culprits are trying to screw my happiness …

1 When I tried to connect gmail (email client) its saying Server Not found. I have tried many times but no resolution. I have also installed the certificates (as per few blogs in net).

2 When I tried to use update service its showing *searching for updates* and after a while it gives *Device Mgmt Sony ericsson connection interrupted*

** what is device mgmt  what where do I get the settings for that …


----------



## krazzy (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ I hope you're using the right settings. Go to Settings>Connectivity>Internet Settings>Settings for Java, then select the setting for Mobile Office, and then see if the GMail app works.


----------



## choudang (Dec 8, 2007)

yes... all are going fine xcept the above mentioned problems... im able to get my mails thru gmail application... what went wrong


----------



## chetan55 (Dec 10, 2007)

hi
i have se w810i ...1)i think my phone has less sound 
                         2)my ir is not working (no detection)
                         3)how to install .jad & .jar files
                         4)suggest me site where i can find 'anything'
                             about SE


----------



## Baker (Dec 10, 2007)

hi guru...

         am in a confusion between buying k790i and k810i

   which one is good.... by means of music and cam
   technichally both has same features like 3.2mp cam..


----------



## girish.g (Dec 10, 2007)

both of them are same buy k790 as k810 keypad is a bit uncomfortable and k8100 is costlier than k790
i have k790 and i love it


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes go for K790i.
No need of K810i.


----------



## Baker (Dec 10, 2007)

i wanna know
whether 810 has any complaints or not..
bcz i love the design of 810 than 790.....
hows the music etc...


----------



## choudang (Dec 10, 2007)

chetan55 said:
			
		

> hi
> i have se w810i ...1)i think my phone has less sound
> 2)my ir is not working (no detection)
> 3)how to install .jad & .jar files
> ...


1. When i bght SE, it has better sound compared as today ... need to flash.
2. you have to place the other IR @point to point.
3. If you download the same from net, its automatically get installed. I have copied the installer file in *other* folder and later on select install option.
4. go to se nse forum, if need more stuff mobiles24, mobile9 and *GOOGLE*

Hey mobile Xperts ..... what abt my problem.....  
n/p : when i use IMAP option its Continuously showing *finding server*, but if i use POP ... *server not found*


----------



## Kalyan (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all..

   I have a Sony Ericsson K750i which was flashed to W800i. I lost the demo video of K750i and the frames which came with the 750i firmware. I liked them over the w800i ones. Please anyone could you give me the links to them or upload them?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## girish.g (Dec 10, 2007)

deepak_cucek said:
			
		

> i wanna know
> whether 810 has any complaints or not..
> bcz i love the design of 810 than 790.....
> hows the music etc...


everything is same except the design.
thats it.


----------



## Common Man (Dec 11, 2007)

Guru ji
I'hv just purchsd K810i
*(CXC1250811 R8BA024071010-this shows in software version)*
I wnt to load *W-series Music Player* in it,
Is there any hope


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 11, 2007)

^^^ Nope, you can't "load" only the walkman player on a non-walkman phone.


----------



## sanket1425 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi guru. I wanna ask that is there any hazard to battery if mobile is overcharged?


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Dec 15, 2007)

i m using k790i can u tell me some good headphone option to ejoy music  
just like ep-603 i m thinking to buy ep-603 but how can i connevt it to my phone
can any body tell me about this


----------



## Parano!d (Dec 16, 2007)

Kalyan said:
			
		

> Hi all..
> 
> I have a Sony Ericsson K750i which was flashed to W800i. I lost the demo video of K750i and the frames which came with the 750i firmware. I liked them over the w800i ones. Please anyone could you give me the links to them or upload them?
> 
> Thanks and Regards


//search over se-nse forums,they got stock of almost everything


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2007)

Is there any video player for w300 that supports full screen ?

my friend has this phone..........


----------



## crack_head (Dec 17, 2007)

ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> i m using k790i can u tell me some good headphone option to ejoy music
> just like ep-603 i m thinking to buy ep-603 but how can i connevt it to my phone
> can any body tell me about this


Hi Ankit,
Go to any local vendor and ask for W810 headphones with 3.5mm jack. Don't buy fake stuff from ebay. By checking out at the vendor's shop you can be assured that it works. I use EP-630 with K800i and it works like a beauty..
 enjoy.



			
				sanket1425 said:
			
		

> Hi guru. I wanna ask that is there any hazard to battery if mobile is overcharged?


There is nothing called "Overcharged". But yeah, leaving the cellphone on charge overnight does reduce the life of battery in long run. Avoid doing that.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Dec 17, 2007)

can k790i get flash menu???
i hv seen in youtube people having it....


----------



## choudang (Dec 19, 2007)

need answer of a simple question.

I am having a few flash themes for my w810i, but few of them are working and few are not.This is not a matter of supporting flash themes as *orbit, equalizer * are working very fine. now can anyone tell me why is not working ... as you guys are pretty xpert in SE phones.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 20, 2007)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> can k790i get flash menu???
> i hv seen in youtube people having it....


give me some time .. i will help you as soon as my exams get over


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 20, 2007)

For installing flash themes on w810i, i guess you need to place it after breaking into the filesysetm.


----------



## sanket1425 (Dec 20, 2007)

what are the accoustics? what is its use?


----------



## crack_head (Dec 20, 2007)

sanket1425 said:
			
		

> what are the accoustics? what is its use?



Acoustics are the driver instruction set files used when 
Sound output from earphones
Sound input from Microphone.

Modding (basically replacing) appropriate acoustic files can make your phone sound louder than earlier..

Hope that helps you..



			
				warrior said:
			
		

> need answer of a simple question.
> 
> I am having a few flash themes for my w810i, but few of them are working and few are not.This is not a matter of supporting flash themes as *orbit, equalizer * are working very fine. now can anyone tell me why is not working ... as you guys are pretty xpert in SE phones.



You can find the answer for that here:
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=3716


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 20, 2007)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> can k790i get flash menu???
> i hv seen in youtube people having it....


if u have seen then u can but u have to debrand it first "i think so"


----------



## nishantv2003 (Dec 21, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> give me some time .. i will help you as soon as my exams get over



thanx yaar...
just googled more and found out people with flash menu and some with gif menus...
the both look better then stock ones..
any one of them wil do for me...


----------



## vivekphlp (Dec 21, 2007)

I own a SE K310i . . . i m running out of my budget by changing the JOYSTICK evry 9months . . .
So is there any way 2 navigate by means of KEYs escpecially how to 
1. select nxt song in the player.
2. select an option fromm the option menu. For ex. Connectivity -> Data Comm-> Preferred Service. Here i wil get 2 options "GPRS &GSM", "GSM only". . . 
How to select GSM only. . . 
plz help . . .


----------



## Stalker (Dec 21, 2007)

i have been having problems with my w810i......sometimes, if i connect it to the PC via file transfer & then disconnect safely, it gives me a Flashing white screen & doesn't boot. its a WSOD ....i think

I had sent it to the service center, they formatted/ reflashed the phone & gave it back to me....this happened twice & so now i am not using the phone in File transfer mode.

Can anyone tell me how this is happening?
*
Also how can i format / reflash my phone*? I know my firmware is W810_R4EA031_MAIN_GENERIC_HN_RED49. *But how do i find out the type of file system?* Is this possible in XS++?


----------



## crack_head (Dec 21, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> i have been having problems with my w810i......sometimes, if i connect it to the PC via file transfer & then disconnect safely, it gives me a Flashing white screen & doesn't boot. its a WSOD ....i think
> 
> I had sent it to the service center, they formatted/ reflashed the phone & gave it back to me....this happened twice & so now i am not using the phone in File transfer mode.
> 
> ...



The WSOD is a common problem after using XS++. Use the latest version XS++ 3.1 (Darwin) from now on. Regarding your problem. Go to www.4shared.com and search for the ASIA LEVAN file system. Flash your MAIN and FS with that. Make sure you make a back up of all your contacts, messages, ringtones, pictures, etc. BEFORE flashing. Do let know if you need more help.


----------



## vivekphlp (Dec 27, 2007)

I own a SE K310i . . . i m running out of my budget by changing the JOYSTICK evry 9months . . .
So is there any way 2 navigate by means of KEYs escpecially how to 
1. select nxt song in the player.
2. select an option fromm the option menu. For ex. Connectivity -> Data Comm-> Preferred Service. Here i wil get 2 options "GPRS &GSM", "GSM only". . . 
How to select GSM only. . . 
plz help . . .


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Dec 30, 2007)

i m using k790i now the flash light is not working I want to sent it to the service center but i do lots of change (change audio driver fs + main )
what i want to do before i send it to service center ???


----------



## pritamonline (Dec 30, 2007)

I had flashed K750i to W800i.
My cell has become a walkman phone, n its working fine.
Is there any updates on W800i since last 6 months?


----------



## napster007 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey ::cyborg:: i wanted to flash my w550i into any format possible.....can you help me?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

1) Ankit
Since you've only changed the audio driver its fine. You can send it. I hope there are no obvious changes (like icons etc.,) If so then use SEUS or XS (or whatever you used) to revert to the default one.

2) Pritam
No. The development cycle of K750i and W800i is complete.

3) Napster
Its not possible to flash W550i to any other phone.


----------



## kukki512 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Urgent: ::sony Ericsson Guru Here::*

Hello Guru ji,
I am new here & I hope U can help me to solve problem in K550i
My phones shows permanently connected to computer after an accident of PC hangup during File Transfer Mode. I send it to the service station & they says it cost me 800-1000 Rs. Please help me to get out of this problem soon


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jan 4, 2008)

yaar i want my k790i to sound better(thru earfon), its not even close to k750i
leave w810i....

what can i do to improve its sound quality???

pls yaar im getting frustrated day by day...

p.s. i use hpm-70 earfon....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 5, 2008)

@kukki512
Did you try Sony Ericsson Update Service? It will flash your firmware. You can force flash if its already latest (after taking backup of your data) and see if the problem is corrected.

@nishantv2003
Acoustic drivers to your rescue!!! Use XS++ to upload better drivers. Goto se-nse.net forums and search for k790i acoustic drivers. You can find many threads explaining.

But be warned that this will void your warranty (tho you can reverse it and claim warranty 99% of the times, if something goes wrong).

I'm not posting the method here as I hafn't tested it and it'd be wrong on my part to posting such a testing without testing myself.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jan 5, 2008)

thanx infra red dude, ill surely look for it....


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 6, 2008)

[hailing guru] 
I need your advice on the w910i oh great one. Is it delicate? I heard that it is.... IS there any other SE phone for around the same price that is better than w910i??
[/hailing guru]


----------



## xeroxcool (Jan 6, 2008)

hi cyborg,i've just flashed my w580i and downloaded some .swf files into my tpa/.../flash folder,the problem is i couldn't apply the the flash themes but i can only view it..that's all,hope u could help me..


----------



## sanket1425 (Jan 7, 2008)

please someone suggest a good walkman phone within 13K. Also , do i go for w580?


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Guru, I have windows xp and vista.
on both system i have installed sony ericsson pc suit for internet accessing.
my phone is k310i with !dea gprs connection.
my problem is i can not access my e-mail on using outlook express or any other client. It says there is no connection, while connection is establish and i can run firefox or ie.
Also my avast can not updated it automatically.
Also i can not download more than 1500 kp approximatly.It says "out of limit".
while on my previous reliamce connection all things work file.
can anybody help me?


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 10, 2008)

I have Sony Ericcson K 750i with 64 MB card. Do we have any software that can allow us to view the contents of the phone memory? My PC is able to recognize the contents of the Memory card however I'm unable to access the contents of the phone memory? I tried MyExplorer software but that also doesnt show the contents of the phone memory! Please help!


----------



## salilrane (Jan 10, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I have Sony Ericcson K 750i with 64 MB card. Do we have any software that can allow us to view the contents of the phone memory?



there is no such software ... @LEAST FOR NOW

but myexplorer shud work for u  .... can u post some log ..... of my explorer if available


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

Only the pics/sounds/vids/others etc. is accessible when you say phone memory. Mobyexplorer can do that. 

If you mean the internal file system then you need to patch the phone which will display the internal file system in the file manager. But if used incorrectly it can be dangerous.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information about Moby Explorer. It was only after I checked in this forum that  I came to know about Moby Explorer and hence I installed it on my PC. I want to transfer some of the files i.e. pics etc from phone to my PC. I don't want to go through the pain of moving the files from Phone to Memory card and then transferring hence I wanted a software that can show the contents like pics etc stored in phone memory. I will try it again and post the pics if possible!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 10, 2008)

Wait wait.. you got confused! Moby explorer is a java software to be installed on phone to access the phone memory fully.

To access phone memory contents on PC you can either use SE PC Suite or MyPhoneExplorer. Hope there is no confusion now


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Infra!


----------



## Ambar (Jan 11, 2008)

hey infra man...i just modified my w200i player skin to the w810i walkman player skin...now the the thing is tht ...nt all the menus have been modified coz i didnt have all the image sizes for all the files required...do u noe frm where i can get these image sizes and they are not there on se-nse 

also do u noe of any gud acoustics for w200i?? im currently using..toshara 1.6
thnkx


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 11, 2008)

1) W200i resources are very limited. So if you are kinda adventerous then grab the pixmaps and resize them yourself and upload.

2) I dunno which is the "best" pack. Coz its subjective. One may like one pack while someone else may like another. What I've done is downloaded many packs and made my own mixing and matching the files. I'm quite satisfied with it. 

So I'd suggest download toshara/qwerty's and other packs, pick the elements, mix and create your own. That would be the best pack for your ears!


----------



## Ambar (Jan 11, 2008)

so shld i approximate the sizes and try wm out...hmm...well thts wht im doin and its nt workin..out...

and ya i basically need acoustics for teh speaker only..which do not distort at hgh volume..though the speaker also has sm limits..but there mst be gud one?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 11, 2008)

1) Get a skin for W200i. Get info about the size and use it on the themes you want.

2) Try different packs, it'll surely help you get the best acoustic mix.


----------



## choudang (Jan 13, 2008)

wat is the server add for firmware update.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ which update?


----------



## Ambar (Jan 14, 2008)

which phone ^_^ ?


----------



## crack_head (Mar 6, 2008)

warrior said:


> wat is the server add for firmware update.



Use SEUS or XS++ to update firmware. Its lot more secured.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 6, 2008)

u can also use SE tool pro..a bit complicated..but works wonders when done correctly


----------



## amanjagga (Mar 8, 2008)

Can someone here guide me in chnaging the IEMI of sony erricsson W550i.

plz!plz! itz very urgent

waiting for someone who can really help me???????


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 8, 2008)

amanjagga said:


> Can someone here guide me in chnaging the IEMI of sony erricsson W550i.
> 
> plz!plz! itz very urgent
> 
> waiting for someone who can really help me???????




ILLEGAL STUFF


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2008)

I want to know can we get a connector so that we can connect a regular earphones to SE K750i. For the Walkman series mobile we get regular earphones plus a connector so that we can connect it to a Sony Ericsson Mobile. I have a Sony Fontapia In Ear headphones which I want to use to connect to my k750i. Please help!


----------



## girish.g (Mar 9, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I want to know can we get a connector so that we can connect a regular earphones to SE K750i. For the Walkman series mobile we get regular earphones plus a connector so that we can connect it to a Sony Ericsson Mobile. I have a Sony Fontapia In Ear headphones which I want to use to connect to my k750i. Please help!



you can use hpm-70 with your k750


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2008)

How much would that cost? Don't tell me that I have to purchase the whole earphones for 1k!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

hey cyborg-I got GPRS enabled on my S500i.My network provider is vodafone.They enabled GPRS moths ago but havent sent the gprs settings yet,i used to call them daily till a few weeks  back then i gave but but when i saw ur thread i found a ray of hope'ummeeed ki kiran'.
Plz tell me the Vodafone GPRS settings for S500i
Thanx


----------



## girish.g (Mar 10, 2008)

@ajayritik
 i bought the hpm 70 nearly a year ago and it cost 500rs


----------



## nikky5555 (Mar 13, 2008)

hey gurus plz help me.
i am using my w910i to connect net.my problm is i can only get max 5kb/s.can i improve the speed.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

wht connection do u have ???

try to increase the speed in modem setting ... ie connect with highest setting ...

but dont expect more in gprs..??
and another thing ..a are u describing this 5kbps the download speed or the toatal speed... coz usually gprs only has a mx of 40kbps ie 5KBps x 8 ( sorry for the KBPS/Kbps... erro if any)

so if u are describing the download speed 5kbps... then be happy .. that u are getting the max... sometimess it may touch 7-8... but those are at night times..

it also depends on how many are using the network at given time ie GPRS


----------



## nikky5555 (Mar 13, 2008)

hai naveen reloaded
 I am using airtel connection.i can here that airtel provide EDGE.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2008)

girish.g said:


> @ajayritik
> i bought the hpm 70 nearly a year ago and it cost 500rs


 

Dude where did you buy this from ? Can I have the place and shop name please?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

nikky5555 said:


> hai naveen reloaded
> I am using airtel connection.i can here that airtel provide EDGE.



that nice .. ok just tell me whether the 5kbps u see is during downloading a file .. or overall speed... if its overall speed like u see in internet connectioin manager.. then u can speed up .. 

but most popably u r seeiung the download speed which is correct ... thats the maximum..

and there is no way to speed up a airtel connection..

i ahhve tried everything.. like internet accelerator... .softwware like that...
edited regisryt... but nothing... so just browse and be happy...
use opera mini in phoine is u r just browsing and reading news .. articles.. coz it lots faster .... simply coz it co\nverts the pages to mobile ... so less size...

eg a yahoo page may take around 600KB in pc
but will take a mere 50 kb in opera mini...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2008)

I have enquired about Sony HPM 70 in BigC here and they have quoted the price as Rs 600. Could these be original? They are telling its original! How can I find out if its original?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 13, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I have enquired about Sony HPM 70 in BigC here and they have quoted the price as Rs 600. Could these be original? They are telling its original! How can I find out if its original?




you can confirm the product id from sony ericsson website by clicking accesories


----------



## choudang (Mar 15, 2008)

product ID will be accepted by site........ i have already checked it.. i have bght HPM 82 n 70 both, [250+35 for 70 and 375+50 for 82]


----------



## Beta Waves (May 6, 2008)

Hi cyborg , I have SE K750i .... Are there any viruses written for these kind of phones ?? Do i have to use an antivirus ?? If yes can you suggest some ?? And i need a good application to lock my phone and restrict access to certain folders ... Any suggestions ??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

No viruses, no antivirus either  There is no application, but you can patch your phone's firmware to do it. I have done it on my K750 (or what it is now after lots of hardware and software modding  )


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 6, 2008)

Beta Waves said:


> I have SE K750i ....


Thats cool 



Beta Waves said:


> Are there any viruses written for these kind of phones ??


NO



Beta Waves said:


> Do i have to use an antivirus ??


NO, none exist.



Beta Waves said:


> And i need a good application to lock my phone and restrict access to certain folders ... Any suggestions ??


The only way to do that is to use the password patch and apply it to the phone. But do note if patching is done incorrectly it could lead to a dead phone and for getting it back you need to flash it back in which case you'll lose all the data on phone. Patch only if you know what you are doing.

Another alternative is to use Java apps like File locker etc. which can protect individual files. You can get them at www.getjar.com


----------



## Beta Waves (May 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The only way to do that is to use the password patch and apply it to the phone. But do note if patching is done incorrectly it could lead to a dead phone and for getting it back you need to flash it back in which case you'll lose all the data on phone. Patch only if you know what you are doing.
> 
> Another alternative is to use Java apps like File locker etc. which can protect individual files. You can get them at www.getjar.com


 
Hey thanks .... But i downloaded a few folder lock type applications from getjar ... None of them work properly .... one of the applications changed the file extension of files which i tried to hide .... When i tried to unhide it was unable to restore its original file extension .... Well thanks anyway i will try a few more lots are available on that site 

Can you give me the link where i can get firmware update ....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59663

You can find a patching tutorial here. If you need more help, feel free to ask.


----------



## keshavasiva (May 13, 2008)

hi...guruji....I have some problems....
I have recently bought a SE W810i cingular phone from US.. I unlocked it in hyd..for 100 bucks outside.....I don't know what they have done but its working fyn now...I wonder how but....
My problem is the shortcut key ('two square and an arrow' key) in my mobile is a cingular key...I mean when I press tat it goes to internet... Its hard time swtiching b/w when there is no shortcut key..!! Can you tell me if I now flash the firmware Will I get the button assigned the normal function and will the phone be still unlocked or should I go and spend 100 bucks again...! Sorry to bother you so long guruji...

plzz someone help mee...!


----------



## salilrane (May 13, 2008)

keshavasiva said:


> hi...guruji....I have some problems....
> I have recently bought a SE W810i cingular phone from US.. I unlocked it in hyd..for 100 bucks outside.....I don't know what they have done but its working fyn now...I wonder how but....
> My problem is the shortcut key ('two square and an arrow' key) in my mobile is a cingular key...I mean when I press tat it goes to internet... Its hard time swtiching b/w when there is no shortcut key..!! Can you tell me if I now flash the firmware Will I get the button assigned the normal function and will the phone be still unlocked or should I go and spend 100 bucks again...! Sorry to bother you so long guruji...
> 
> plzz someone help mee...!




i think if you flashed your mobile with the main flash file you might get assigned normal function activated


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

Hello Guruji!
I am thinking of buying a k510i .but it got only 28mb ram  no expansion options  .now is there any workaround for this?


----------



## salilrane (May 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Hello Guruji!
> I am thinking of buying a k510i .but it got only 28mb ram  no expansion options  .now is there any workaround for this?



are u talking abt inbuilt free memory ?????????


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 13, 2008)

keshavasiva said:


> hi...guruji....I have some problems....
> I have recently bought a SE W810i cingular phone from US.. I unlocked it in hyd..for 100 bucks outside.....I don't know what they have done but its working fyn now...I wonder how but....
> My problem is the shortcut key ('two square and an arrow' key) in my mobile is a cingular key...I mean when I press tat it goes to internet... Its hard time swtiching b/w when there is no shortcut key..!! Can you tell me if I now flash the firmware Will I get the button assigned the normal function and will the phone be still unlocked or should I go and spend 100 bucks again...! Sorry to bother you so long guruji...
> 
> plzz someone help mee...!



Everything cingular in your phone was erased when you got it unlocked. Completely erased. Even if you flash it now with an unbranded firmware, you'll get an unbranded phone, not a cingular. So flash it!


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

salilrane said:


> are u talking abt inbuilt free memory ?????????


Yes!.no memory card and all  ? I will be buying it in 2-3 days


----------



## salilrane (May 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Yes!.no memory card and all  ? I will be buying it in 2-3 days



why dont you go for k550i ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ::sony Eri*sson G*r* Here::*

[q*ote=keshavasiva;827198]hi...g*r*ji....I have some problems....
I have re*ently bo*ght a SE W810i *ing*lar phone from *S.. I *nlo*ked it in hyd..for 100 b**ks o*tside.....I don't know what they have done b*t its working fyn now...I wonder how b*t....
My problem is the short**t key ('two sq*are and an arrow' key) in my mobile is a *ing*lar key...I mean when I press tat it goes to internet... Its hard time swti*hing b/w when there is no short**t key..!! *an yo* tell me if I now flash the firmware Will I get the b*tton assigned the normal f*n*tion and will the phone be still *nlo*ked or sho*ld I go and spend 100 b**ks again...! Sorry to bother yo* so long g*r*ji...

plzz someone help mee...!  :*onf*sed:[/q*ote]
Flash it with an *nbranded firmware and yo* will haf a virgin w810i.

[q*ote=praka123;827577]Hello G*r*ji!
I am thinking of b*ying a k510i .b*t it got only 28mb ram  no expansion options  .now is there any workaro*nd for this?[/q*ote]
Don't b*y this phone. Get either K550i or K530i.

------------------------------------------------------------
WTF! Is it only me or the for*ms..?? All the "_see_" and "_yoo_" are being shown as *


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ::sony Eri*sson G*r* Here::*

well,I am thinking of getting my friend's w700i   ,else one k700i,k750i and a n70 is pending.My max b*dget is Rs4000. 

and K510i is selling here(everyone is dis*o*raging!) at 3800,while K550 is aro*nd 7K(o*t of my b*dget).

see,I dont am a te*hno-addi*t(esp with mobile phones),so these phones,one of them will I b*y


----------



## keshavasiva (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ::sony Eri*sson G*r* Here::*

*an I know where *an I get this *nbranded firmware and how to flash with this *nbranded firmware...Kindly provide me j*st links if already explained somewhere else....Plzzz....Thx


----------



## salilrane (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ::sony Eri*sson G*r* Here::*

*hk o*t this link 
* get all info here 


*for*ms.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopi*=15779


----------



## keshavasiva (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ::sony Eri*sson G*r* Here::*

salil d*de....its a really awesome t*torial by wally_dog...thx for this...I *an *nbrand my phone now and enjpy the OEM version of my *ing*lar phone....B*t I *ant *hange the *asting of the *ing*lar logo on the ba*k of my phone.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ::sony Eri*sson G*r* Here::*

^^^ *hange the panel!

@Prakash
For 4k, I'd s*ggest yo* b*y Sams*ng E250. Its a slider phone and great val*e for money. The only reason I'm against K510i is *oz it has joysti*k whi*h *an be tro*blesome (Tho yo* never know if it'll be great like my W700i whose joysti*k works flawlessly). K510i is one of the older phones and may (or may not) s*ffer from the old SE joysti*k problem.


----------



## salilrane (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ::sony Eri*sson G*r* Here::*



keshavasiva said:


> salil d*de.B*t I *ant *hange the *asting of the *ing*lar logo on the ba*k of my phone.



hahahah

i cant help it dude


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

@infradude:well,I want a SE badly and my budget  is strictly 4-4.5K max.so,even considering a used fone for now  and other fone which I am interested is w200i ,but got a pathetic cam 

also pls verify these prices(new ones):
Is it high?

SE K510i -Rs3900
SE W200i -Rs3700

EDIT:these prices are from my friendly dealer.

also pls tell more about w200i's VGA cam,can I take occassional pics while travelling and all??
I think it is simply a waste for a cam. 

after doing a research on the market,I am tempted to get *K550i* ._Guruji Mahoday_ ,Please say your ideas regarding this mobile?


----------



## keshavasiva (May 14, 2008)

Plz help....how do i know if my phone is of CID49 or CID50..and is it ok if i download from *www.iprotebe.cz/... where there is a                       *www.iprotebe.cz/design/zip.gif                                             W810_R4ED001_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED49.zip                                                          is it ok????? and wat about main....is the generic one ok..?? The links in the sense forum are dead!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 14, 2008)

keshavasiva said:


> Plz help....how do i know if my phone is of CID49 or CID50..and is it ok if i download from *www.iprotebe.cz/... where there is a                       *www.iprotebe.cz/design/zip.gif                                             W810_R4ED001_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED49.zip                                                          is it ok????? and wat about main....is the generic one ok..?? The links in the sense forum are dead!



Use XS++.
If you dont know which CID your phone is, dont patch it with 49. That could brick your phone. 
Generic main is okay.


----------



## salilrane (May 14, 2008)

@ praka123

these are approx prices in mumbai 

Sony Ericsson K510i - 4250 INR

Sony Ericsson K550i - 7250 INR

Sony Ericsson K530i - 7500 INR

Sony Ericsson W200i - 4500 INR

Sony Ericsson W300i - 5750 INR


prices vary from vendor to vendor

i took w200 for my dad @ 3700 INR 

w200i has vga cam 

but you can update your cam driver 
to get better clarity from original one



keshavasiva said:


> Plz help....how do i know if my phone is of CID49 or CID50..and is it ok if i download from *www.iprotebe.cz/... where there is a                       *www.iprotebe.cz/design/zip.gif                                             W810_R4ED001_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED49.zip                                                          is it ok????? and wat about main....is the generic one ok..?? The links in the sense forum are dead!




first determine what ur CID is  then go for flashing 

other question regarding links .. tell ur CID  thn i will try to post link

The CID's are :

CID 16: K500, K700, S700, S710, V800, Z500, Z800
CID 29: K300, K500, K700, S700, S710, V800, Z500, Z1010
CID 36: D750, J300, K300, K600, K608, K700, K750, K758, V800, V802, W800, Z520, Z525, Z800
Ñid 37 K608
CID 49: D750, K310, K510, K600, K608, K610, K618, K750, K790, K800, M600, M608, P990, V600, V630, W200, W300, W550, W600, W700, W710, W800, W810, W830, W850, W900, W950, Z530, Z550, Z558, Z610, Z710
CID 50: K310, K320, K510, W200, W300, W810, Z530, Z550,
CID 51: K310, K320, K510, K550, K610, K618, K790, K800, V630, W200, W300, W610, W710, W810, W830, W850, W880, Z310, Z530, Z550, Z610, Z710
CID 52: K310, K320, K510, K530, K550, K610, K618, K770, K790, K800, K810, K818, S500, T650, V630, W200, W300, W580, W610, W660, W710, W810, W830, W850, W880, W888, Z310, Z530, Z550, Z610, Z710
CID 53: W960, P1, W380, Z555

W810(R4EA031)
*www.4shared.com/dir/5837043/8564519e/w810.html


try this 

Here'r some flashing programs:

FAR Manger with SEFP : *www.4shared.com/file/36569599/b0f55a33/FAR_Manager_with_CID_3649_.html

XS++(3.1): *www.4shared.com/file/36413854/7ce81500/XS_online.html

Guide for Xs++: *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=23459&hl=jdflasher

GFlash: *www.4shared.com/file/46387167/54afe071/GFlash20b6.html

Guide for GFlash: *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=5025&hl=gflash

JDFlasher(for FAR): *www.4shared.com/file/46387338/bae3ddcb/jdflasher_text5fix2_cid53.html

Guide for JDFlasher: *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=17857&hl=jdflasher

Setool2 Lite: *www.4shared.com/file/37572338/75865b98/SEtool2.html


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2008)

@salilrane:thank you very much! 
But,the prices are very very high for mobiles like K550i  !
here my friendly shop owner quoted Rs6800 !
So,I think this online prices are always high? 

Also,I got a deal with a w810i without warranty for Rs6000 locally.
Is it OK to get one?


----------



## salilrane (May 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @salilrane:thank you very much!
> But,the prices are very very high for mobiles like K550i  !
> here my friendly shop owner quoted Rs6800 !
> So,I think this online prices are always high?
> ...



thts fine deal ...


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2008)

@salil:thanks!
but deal done!I am buying a* SE W810i* 1 yr old for Rs 5400/- 

Is this OK,comments welcome,anything to ask her?


----------



## salilrane (May 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @salil:thanks!
> but deal done!I am buying a* SE W810i* 1 yr old for Rs 5400/-
> 
> Is this OK,comments welcome,anything to ask her?



hows the condition of mobile ???

what accessories he is giving with mobile ???

check if mobile is working properly for eg ..keypad ..check for sound thru speaker etc


----------



## keshavasiva (May 14, 2008)

Oh thank you very much salilrane and dheeraj
I got my CID from XS++...its 49...
My 
MAIN is W810_R4EA031_MAIN_GENERIC_HN_RED49
FS    is W810_R4ED001_FS_AMERICA_2_RED49

And are there cust packs already in XS++??? Cuz i see a drop downlist of so many custpacks..do they really work if i just select this and flash or should i explicitly download one and from where do i do that...??

 ~~~~~~~~~~ Custpack information ~~~~~~~~~~
Custpack: AMERICA_2 (CDA102494/76) (W810)
Generic(non-branded) custpack: Yes
Allowed languages: en, pb, xl, 

*www.4freeimagehost.com/uploads/8e73bbee278f.jpg

*www.4freeimagehost.com/uploads/e6ad77a37e48.jpg

and should i check the box for "Don't Upload SE WAP Links" ???


----------



## ajayashish (May 15, 2008)

I have W850i... i want to know if i can customise the skin of Media Player...


----------



## salilrane (May 15, 2008)

Increase SMS box

SonyEricsson has (unfortunately for those SMS-freaks between us) limited the storage of text messages on their phones to 200. Many people think thats too few. But we found a way to increase your inbox, up to 40000 messages (who on earth will use it?)!

Open Far Manager and go to the map: 'ifs/settings/messaging' Select 'pref_store.txt' and press F4 (modify). Change /smsdata into /tpa and press F2 (save).
Go to the map /tpa and make the following maps by pressing F7 (mkfold):

	> tpa
    > messaging
        > sms
            > FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF (20x 'F')
                > pending
                > sm
                > sr
            > msg

Finally make in '/tpa/system/messaging' the map sms.

Disconnect the phone, reset the settings and admire your new storage capacity in eg. 'MyPhoneExplorer' in Memory status.

Ps. All text messages will be lost in this operation. If you want to save them, just make a back-up with MyPhoneExplorer 

SOURCE:*www.se-info.nl



keshavasiva said:


> Oh thank you very much salilrane and dheeraj
> I got my CID from XS++...its 49...
> My
> MAIN is W810_R4EA031_MAIN_GENERIC_HN_RED49
> ...



 i always do so ..


----------



## maskorama (May 15, 2008)

Hey SE Guru!!
i have got a tough one for u......i bought myself a W810i an year bck,xcellent phn n i got da amazin small black set f speakers free with it ,nw wat i m lukin for is very portable speakers for my lappy an if only thr culd be a way i culd use those speakers with it,thru any makeshift circuits or any thin,tht i culd power it off USB and use da 2.5 mm jack for puting thru the music.........i kno its like askin too much bt can it be done ne damn way posibly??????


----------



## salilrane (May 15, 2008)

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=1177&hl=SPEAKERS

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=27739

check out the links 

they might help you


----------



## keshavasiva (May 15, 2008)

yeppie....!
Last but not the least.... I de-branded my cingular W810i to an OEM.
I was so hesitant as I got it as a gift frm very dear one  but was successful after a lot of bg work.....! Now I'm confident.

Here's the log of it .... in case it helps someone....


> 17:07:19| XS++ v3.1 (Darwin) Ready !
> 17:07:19| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
> 17:07:24|
> 17:07:24| Attempting to open the interface...
> ...



I express my thx to all of you who helped me do this gr8 job....thx u al very much and for the wally_dog tutorial which really saved me from using all the cingular crap....


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a old model of ericsson - T290i, problem is that my gprs wont work, everytime I try to connect it says gprs parameter not supporting. I am using BSNL sim. Please help & advice to configure my ph to use gprs.


----------



## salilrane (May 15, 2008)

keshavasiva said:


> yeppie....!
> Last but not the least.... I de-branded my cingular W810i to an OEM.
> I was so hesitant as I got it as a gift frm very dear one  but was successful after a lot of bg work.....! Now I'm confident.
> 
> ...



congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  keshavasiva on your successful completion of debranding



ITTechPerson said:


> Hi all,
> I have a old model of ericsson - T290i, problem is that my gprs wont work, everytime I try to connect it says gprs parameter not supporting. I am using BSNL sim. Please help & advice to configure my ph to use gprs.




try to delete your old settings ....and get new ones...

remove your sim-card ..re insert it .....ten hopefully it shud work


----------



## nishith (May 16, 2008)

guru ji

plz mere w580i ke leye koi 3gp player batayain jo ki fast forward bhi kar sake

thanks in advance


----------



## salilrane (May 16, 2008)

nishith said:


> guru ji
> 
> plz mere w580i ke leye koi 3gp player batayain jo ki fast forward bhi kar sake
> 
> thanks in advance



what firmware version you are using ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 16, 2008)

nishith said:


> guru ji
> 
> plz mere w580i ke leye koi 3gp player batayain jo ki fast forward bhi kar sake
> 
> thanks in advance


You can use kdplayer or xploreme.


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

_guruji_,I am waiting for my w810i reaches from calicut.will ask you some basic questions


----------



## nishith (May 16, 2008)

guru is thr any software to connect w580i as web cam


----------



## krazzy (May 16, 2008)

nishith said:


> guru ji
> 
> plz mere w580i ke leye koi 3gp player batayain jo ki fast forward bhi kar sake
> 
> thanks in advance



The video player in the Entertainment menu can Fast Forward. If you play it from the file manager, then it won't Fast Forward.


----------



## keshavasiva (May 18, 2008)

Hey!!! Now I wanna install  a new cam driver which gives options like on a sony cybershot cam...Can anyone help me out in this regard??


----------



## nishith (May 19, 2008)

thanks bhai problem solved

any player for rm files


----------



## salilrane (May 19, 2008)

keshavasiva said:


> Hey!!! Now I wanna install  a new cam driver which gives options like on a sony cybershot cam...Can anyone help me out in this regard??



chk out here
*www.camdrivers.wz.cz/

i dont think u can get  options like on a sony cybershot cam but u can get much more clear and stable pictures

i hope above link help u


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 19, 2008)

^^^ Mostly only for k750,w800,w810i phones.


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2008)

got my w810i today evening(not a new one!).
kindly tell me,those codes to find usage hours and other details.
also,show me,a page for w810i mods 
Thanks!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 20, 2008)

right star left left star left star. 

all directions in the joystick, that should give you the details 

for mods.. .hardware or software?


----------



## salilrane (May 20, 2008)

try out these links for modding 

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=16652
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=15779
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=20238
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=8542
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=24640


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

@salil:do share some codes for SE phones(w810i esp)



> right star left left star left star.


@dheeraj:I cannot decipher anything 
no joystick like thing for this fone.it got a circular thing though


----------



## trippy (May 20, 2008)

problem is happening with my w550i. i was using opera mini 4 and ucweb 5,6.1,6.2 from LAST 3-4 weeks all were working f9 but suddenly ucwebs stop workin even if i downloded all UCWEBS again it's SHOWING please adjust network setting AND network initializing interrupts , while opera mini is still working f9. please help me i really need ucweb for large file downloads. please anyone help me. M USING AIRTEL NOP.


----------



## salilrane (May 20, 2008)

@praka do this on your joystick
IMEI (International Mobile Equipment Identity) number: *#06#

Sony Ericsson Secret Menu (Software version, Service info, Service tests): >*<<*<*

Reset Language: <0000>

Information about SIMLOCK: <**<
Enter to phone menu without SIM: After Wrong PIN: press NO: * *04*0000*0000*0000#

View last dialed numbers: 0#

View SIM numbers: On main display type a number and press #


    < - Left arrow (Button, joystick or jogdial)
    > - Right arrow (Button, joystick or jogdial)
    * - Asterisk
    # - Sharp


Lockstatus: <- * * <-

Warning! Try these codes at your own risk!


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

Thank you very much!my phone is CID 49  any use?
please show some more resources online reg SE phones(esp w810i)


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 20, 2008)

Praka. that "circular thing" is called the joystick  welcome to the SE jargon...

The best stuff to do with any SE phone can be found at the SE-NSE forums. You can take a look there, in their customizing section. If you need any help with hardware or software modding, I can help since I've done them all 

check this out first...
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=7330
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=24640


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2008)

My SE K750i is not vibrating any more. I have cross checked to see if its selected. It's selected. My warranty also has expired.  Do I have to get this repaired? Anything that I need to check?


----------



## salilrane (May 21, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> My SE K750i is not vibrating any more. I have cross checked to see if its selected. It's selected. My warranty also has expired.  Do I have to get this repaired? Anything that I need to check?




Sony Ericsson Secret Menu (Software version, Service info, Service tests): >*<<*<*

chk vibration in service tests ...if that also fails thn repairing may solve the prob.


----------



## sam9999 (May 21, 2008)

can  i use creative ep630 with my K790i ?? if yes how ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2008)

^^^ You need to get an adapter for that. The cheapest is HPM70 which is available for about 1k at Sony World at for Rs.350 in the gray market.


----------



## ajayritik (May 21, 2008)

salilrane said:


> Sony Ericsson Secret Menu (Software version, Service info, Service tests): >*<<*<*
> 
> chk vibration in service tests ...if that also fails thn repairing may solve the prob.


Can you tell me how I can access this secret menu? Please give me the steps.


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

that round thing in the fone,you know is called joystick  press  right and left and aestrik  keys acc. to the note above.


----------



## salilrane (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> that round thing in the fone,you know is called joystick  press  right and left and aestrik  keys acc. to the note above.



hahahahahaha


----------



## ajayritik (May 21, 2008)

I was able to get to the secret menu but when I click on any key I dont get any information.


----------



## salilrane (May 21, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I was able to get to the secret menu but when I click on any key I dont get any information.




go to service tests


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 21, 2008)

^^ HPM70 is 125 in grey market... and you can replace your vibration motor for 25 bucks if you can do it yourself, or 150 or so if you ask a service guy to do it. If you live in chennai, it costs 50 = 25 for motor 25 for me 

@praka

lol.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2008)

The Rs.125 HPM70 is prolly the fake one and when the difference b/w the original and fake (both in gray market) is not much I'd recomm. an original HPM70 for Rs.350 or so.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 22, 2008)

True, its fake all right, but the sound quality is as good as an original HPM 70, tried and tested.


----------



## trippy (May 22, 2008)

please somebody help me to overcome internet setting nd network failure of ucweb problem in my phone.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 23, 2008)

^^you can pm mannuforall 
because he said so here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88588


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 23, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> True, its fake all right, but the sound quality is as good as an original HPM 70, tried and tested.


True, but the difference is in the microphone. The one in the fake almost never works; so it works only has an adapter and not as handsfree.


----------



## nishith (May 24, 2008)

salilrane said:


> chk out here
> *www.camdrivers.wz.cz/
> 
> i dont think u can get  options like on a sony cybershot cam but u can get much more clear and stable pictures
> ...



how to use them?????????????


----------



## salilrane (May 24, 2008)

nishith said:


> how to use them?????????????




*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=16652


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> True, but the difference is in the microphone. The one in the fake almost never works; so it works only has an adapter and not as handsfree.



No, there are many "good" fakes which offer good microphones, and they work as handsfree quite well too. I have a HPM 72, and my friend bought a HPM 70, and both are from grey, both work beautifully


----------



## Beta Waves (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi friends,

I have one more problem with my SE K750i .... When I connect it to my comp.. It disconnects and reconnects .... Because of this i am not able to transfer data properly ... Is it just the lose contact in the cable .. or is there any patch available for this ... Sometmes My comp never recognizes the device....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

Your fastport is loose. Mostly happens due to bad hardware modding, or extensive use of fastport. Solution is if you can take out the port, do it and press it in the sides using a pair of pliers, to compress it. If you cant take out the port, hold the DCU-60 head with it tightly using one hand. No patch can resolve this, as its the problem with the phone. 

But this can be a problem with the DCU-60 cable too, That might be loose. I suggest you get another cable from a friend and try it. If its faulty, replace it.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2008)

I have k750i with me. For the last few times I have used the LCD scratch guard to protect the LCD screen, but this doesnt seem to last for a long time. Earlier I used the less expensive one which would hardly last for a month. Then I went for the more expensive one. Though this lasted for more than couple of months air bubbles started forming hence I removed it. What is the best thing to have the LCD screen on the phone protected.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 9, 2008)

use the scratch guard, when the scratch becomes dirty or gets scratched replace it.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2008)

what is that?you mean crystal case?


----------



## girish.g (Jun 9, 2008)

nope its a thin sheet which is stuck on the screen.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah.I know that ,but that doesnt work for long


----------



## Beta Waves (Jun 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Your fastport is loose. Mostly happens due to bad hardware modding, or extensive use of fastport. Solution is if you can take out the port, do it and press it in the sides using a pair of pliers, to compress it. If you cant take out the port, hold the DCU-60 head with it tightly using one hand. No patch can resolve this, as its the problem with the phone.
> 
> But this can be a problem with the DCU-60 cable too, That might be loose. I suggest you get another cable from a friend and try it. If its faulty, replace it.


 
What is fast port ? Ya I will try with another cable and check ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 11, 2008)

Fast port is the connector at the bottom of your phone.


----------



## Beta Waves (Jun 11, 2008)

I just hate these Sony Ericsson Cables, ports and connectors !!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

They look better than nokia and motorola connectors, though


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 12, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> They look better than nokia and motorola connectors, though



I find Nokia's pop port good.  It's debatable.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

@all..

Why amd was banned??? what happened???


----------



## dreams (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello friends, me myself is a modder..I have modded loads of stuff on my w580i.

Here's my query..

I have a old k750i..I thought of upgrading it. Attached it to my new laptop using a dcu-60 cable..after seconds, got a message Windows cannot recognize the USB device.

I used to do all the modding stuff in my computer..so tried in my computer..same error..but when my w580 is connected it works both in my new laptop as well as the computer.

I tried google, se-nse, topse all the leading sony modding websites.

Their suggestions are to reload xp, change cable.

I can't reload xp bcos the laptop is a new one, also I have changed the cable, stil the same error.

I installed all the drivers for k750, universal usb drivers, everything. But still nothing.

Pls pls help me out.

provide me a solution.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 17, 2008)

Your fastport might be loose. Happened on a friend's phone I modded. Plug the cable onto the phone, and hold the joint tight with one hand and connect it to whatever software you use. Then after connection is established, place it slowwwwwly on a flat surface nearby and dont move it.

If you're into hardware modding, open up the case and clean the fastport, and use pliers to press the fastport plastic to being tight again. I did it for this friend and its working pretty good.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^ +1. The fast port is the culprit, mostly. BTW, don't force in the cable too hard, you may damage its pins.

If you can boot into some Linux distro then do it and connect your phone. If its MS is detected as a removable drive then its a problem with Windows. If its not detected, its a fast port problem for sure. Linux doesn't need any drivers, so don't worry about installing one.


----------



## dreams (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ different sugg..but i am not into hardware modding..so no idea wat is a fast port or how to fix it..pls explain.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 17, 2008)

Fast port is the connector at the bottom of the phone where you connect the charger/headset.


----------



## dreams (Jul 18, 2008)

The connector which is present in the phone??? K..will try it..but got another idea..can I give the phone to a service center(Local one) and check whether anything can be done??? Is that a good idea???


----------



## Ambar (Jul 18, 2008)

@dreams i had the same prob with my sisters k750i ..the fastport get loose after extensive use..u have to press it a little harder and when it gets recognised u have to keep it on a flat surface untouched ...as dheeraj already explained.


----------



## dreams (Jul 18, 2008)

Is this a fastport???

*www.zoviva.com/Fast%20Port%20Sony%20Ericsson.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^ Thats the fast port connector on the charger/headset etc. This is the fastport:

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/6044/fastportyb6.jpg


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, dreams posted the connector, and infra_red_dude posted the port itself. The best thing to do for a beginner is to set it slowly on a flat surface, but for avoiding future problems with the port, including charging, headphones and usb cable problems I would recommend you tighten it. You can ask a shopkeeper to do it for you, or if its within warranty take it to a SE service centre. There you can get the port plastic replaced.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 19, 2008)

i hav k300 which has awsome sound quality esp wit ts earphone(SE original)...i just luv listening 2 music on it but trouble is it has 12mb internal wit no expansion slot...

can i do nething abt it....any risky work possible on its chip 2 increase mem....even if risk involved ts k...i wl get a better fone then 

if not above...can i convert its pin (earphone) to a stereophonic jack so i can make its use wit other players like mp4 or diskman etc....will it b worth?
thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## dreams (Jul 19, 2008)

dheeraj, infra..thanks guys..after your stubborn answer that the port is the problem..I tried yesterday very hard connecting the usb in all directions and ways..finally in one position the computer recognised my k750. HURRAY!!!!!!

But the computer doesn't recognise the memory card separately..it shows my mobile as a removable disk..I tried pc suite and it shows only the phone memory. Out of curiosity I checked the size of the phone memory and it shows 920MB. I have put a 1GB mem card.

So I transferred the images and themes from my computer to the phone memory.

One doubt here..I culd find 2 folders..DCIM and MSSEMC.

Both the folders contain all the folders like, image, themes, audio.

I copied the images and themes in the DCIM folder.

After doing this I checked the content in the phone..it was there..but the music files are not showing now.(it was prev stored in the mem card)

2nd query..reg xs++

Whatever I do, far manager doesnt recognise the mobile..So I use xs++.

But in xs++, after many hardship..it shows detected, shows the foll,

23:19:56| Attempting to open the interface...
23:19:56|
23:19:56| TURN OFF PHONE!
23:19:56| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.
23:19:56| You have 30 seconds...
23:19:56|
23:20:02| Baseband ID: ****
23:20:02| Protocol Version: *.*
23:20:02|
23:20:02| Sending db2010_cid00_prodid_p3l.bin...

In the status bar it shows,

Port opened ok!

Then nothing happens.

I tried xs++3.1.

Pls help me out.

Also I am giving the mobile to a local service centre to fix the usb problem.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 19, 2008)

see if u want to put ontent in the phone..then u have to put it in the respective section ...under the MSSEMC folder >> ...also the DCIM folder id basically for the camera images..


----------



## dreams (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ I first tried the mssemc folder..also I use that folder while I was using w300.

But the case I changed to DCIM in k750 is,

In both the DCIM and MSSEMC, images or themes, the already avail items are not shown..all the folders in both DCIM and MSSEMC were empty.

This is the reason I changed to DCIM.

Also should I go with the removable disk shown in My computer to upload data or go with the pc suite file manager??

Any ideas abt xs++??


----------



## Ambar (Jul 19, 2008)

u can use ne method u like..but i prefer the removable disc one as its faster for me....also in the MSSEMC folder all folders will be empty since u havnt transferred nething  ...for music u can put the files in the audio folder ..or u can use the disc to phone utility to transfer and create a new mp3 folder....

about xs++ most prolly @infra can guide u ..


----------



## dreams (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ I already trans some songs and images thru blutooth..but it doesn't show up when connected to the PC. That is the reason I am asking which folder to go.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 19, 2008)

ok now i understand...the problem is tht the things  transfer through bluethooth are stored on the phone memory ..and the memory ur browsing is the memory card memory...


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jul 19, 2008)

I need good mobile without camera and i found SE W950i. Please inform me the latest price of this mobile and i heard that currently it was not available in the market, if any one knows the store in pune where it is available, please inform me.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 19, 2008)

errrmmm..tried hotspot and themobilestore ..i saw one at themobliestore cannought place...


----------



## dreams (Jul 19, 2008)

after many hardship I am now able to connect to xs++..as a irst step I changed the acoustics..now the phone is loud enough..I tried too make it to w800..so d/l the w800 main and fs apac..tried to flash but getting a error as foll.

Binary acknowledge failed with: 15
23:14:30| Failed

redownloaded the files and tried one by one..but stil same error..wat to do now???


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 20, 2008)

> apac



apac is chinese. SE phones in india need to have a EMEA6 FS to work. Otherwise, you will not be able to connect to the mobile network.


----------



## spindoc (Jul 20, 2008)

can anybody plz guide me as to how i can make a recurring appointment in the calendar application of my SE W700i?


----------



## dreams (Jul 20, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> apac is chinese. SE phones in india need to have a EMEA6 FS to work. Otherwise, you will not be able to connect to the mobile network.


I am not able to find it..can anybody provide me the link???


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 20, 2008)

i have a k790i....
is it possible to save all the messages in inbox to my pc, using the data cable??


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 20, 2008)

^^^use my phone explorer


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 20, 2008)

> my phone explorer


your phone explorer? 

*www.fjsoft.at/en/


----------



## dreams (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for infra and dheeraj for helping me.

Finally everything worked and my k750 is now w800!!!!! Hurray!!!!

The problem is with the fast port has mentioned..I strained myself in adjusting the cable to ohone many a times and once kept connected kept in the floor untouched.

The problem with the xs++ was,

I just tried to flash the w800 firmware..after thorough search I found that all w800 firmwares are cid36..but my k750 is cid49..so we have to use gslide to convert the cid36 w800 firmware to cid49.

I did both the main and fs and then tried flashing..worked like a baby.

everything worked and I am very happy now, esp my sis.

Now gonna tweak my k750..Oops, sorry my w800.

Thanks one and all for helping me.

I followed the link below..which helped me.

*myforum.lasyk.net/showthread.php?t=31700


----------



## spindoc (Jul 21, 2008)

can anybody plz guide me as to how i can make a recurring appointment in the calendar application of my SE W700i?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2008)

@dreams
Great 

@spindoc
You can't haf recurring appointments in the calender.


----------



## spindoc (Jul 28, 2008)

well but by some chance i already have a recurring appointment of a friend which shall remind me every year perpetually,

thing is, i am not able to replicate it once again


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 28, 2008)

^^ A birthday reminder?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^ Yep. Its a birthday reminder. You can't create recurring appointments yourself.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 29, 2008)

@spindoc
go to contacts, highlight any contact, right button, edit, press right and go to the last tab, change the birthday to your choice.

@infra
Any idea on enabling delivery report on sending messages to multiple contacts at once?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 29, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @infra
> Any idea on enabling delivery report on sending messages to multiple contacts at once?


Unfortunately thats not possible even with patching


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanx MasterMinds and Dheeraj_Kumar....

can any 1 tell me wht is the coolest thing i can do on my k790...

wht u guys suggest?

cam drivers, audio drivers etc...

plz tell me....


----------



## spindoc (Jul 30, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @spindoc
> go to contacts, highlight any contact, right button, edit, press right and go to the last tab, change the birthday to your choice.
> 
> @infra
> Any idea on enabling delivery report on sending messages to multiple contacts at once?


thanx dheeraj,

u r a life saver.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 30, 2008)

> can any 1 tell me wht is the coolest thing i can do on my k790...


Anything and everything. 
Cam driver
Display driver
acoustic drivers
new firmware and FS to remove branding and annoying SE wap links
patches

and if you are a hardware modder...
change panel to new colors, you can even paint on it
colour of leds
other phones' panels if they fit

go to forum.se-nse.net

for lots of stuff to do with your phone.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2008)

I face a problem quite often especially when its raining. The fast port on my SE k750i doesn't seem to work. I have tough time charging my phone or connecting to PC. What is the solution for this? Do we really get any kind of cellphone covers that protect it from water etc. Does someone have to open the phone to clean it so that the fast port will work? This is really becoming a big pain.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ If there is dust sticking due to moisture, then just use a safety pin to scrape the fast port connectors. Do not short any two pins. Do it carefully.

There used to be fast port rubber protectors during the dayz of K700i. But not anymore...


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 31, 2008)

Sometimes my display doesnt work that is if my cell gets drenched in rain. I was wondering if there is any kind of case etc which can protect my cell from rain etc.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ A crystal case, maybe?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi all I am looking for a good SE phone. Budget can be varry from 4 to 8 k, tht depends.
camera is not a absolute for me, what I need is good battery & performance, music /fm would be a added feature.
Now I have seen few phones & 8 of them looks good to me - pls suggest (pls don't give any nokia suggestion - I am specific to SE)
K510    W200
K530    W350
K550    W610
K750    W810

If possible pls rate first 5 according to ur choice.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2008)

Rating:

1) 1/5
2) 3/5
3) 4/5
4) 5/5 (But don't go in for this as its quite old)

IMHO buy K550i if you don't want 3G or buy K530i if you want 3G.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Aug 12, 2008)

I have Motorokr E6 and motorolafans.com is one stop for all my software requirements.

My friend has SE W950i can you suggest a similar forum for him.


----------



## nitansh (Aug 12, 2008)

saurabhpatel said:


> I have Motorokr E6 and motorolafans.com is one stop for all my software requirements.
> 
> My friend has SE W950i can you suggest a similar forum for him.



*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?act=home


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 12, 2008)

> well but by some chance i already have a recurring appointment of a friend which shall remind me every year perpetually,
> 
> thing is, i am not able to replicate it once again



Found it  You cant do this on your phone's menu, you need MyPhoneExplorer.

Connect to the phone, go to Organizer tab on the left, click Calender. Click the new appointment button, and choose "Recurrent Event".


----------



## ITTechPerson (Aug 12, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Rating:
> 
> 1) 1/5
> 2) 3/5
> ...


 
You have not mentioned about the W series. Looking for any comment for all 8 models.
K750 my sister is using it from when it was released - still no problem.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 12, 2008)

I Have a SE K300i. I just got a USB Cable for it(DCU-11) as i lost my old one. but when i connect it my system does not add the hard ware at all. there is no sign of recognition in the system or the phone........i have the drivers too, but no use

reply urgent


----------



## azzu (Aug 17, 2008)

hey in my k790i iam unable to access apps and games when ever i access them it says "OPERATION FAILED" i hav reseted (master) couple of times but no use and i hav plenty of space too in Mcard wats the prob iam havin real trouble with this


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Reflash your phone - Both FS and Main, and make sure you customize it.


----------



## azzu (Aug 17, 2008)

^ how i dont a bit about it and i hav a very slow net conn 
plz help me guys


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 24, 2008)

Having lot of issues with the fast port connector these days. I have a tough time charging my cell phone and also connecting my cell to the PC. Infra dude had given me suggestion but still does anyone have any other suggestions? Can I clean the port using Petrol or some other liquid so that the dust or whatever has accumulated on the fast port connector goes off? Please help really having tough time with this problem.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 24, 2008)

Will SE's W902 get released here?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 24, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Having lot of issues with the fast port connector these days. I have a tough time charging my cell phone and also connecting my cell to the PC. Infra dude had given me suggestion but still does anyone have any other suggestions? Can I clean the port using Petrol or some other liquid so that the dust or whatever has accumulated on the fast port connector goes off? Please help really having tough time with this problem.



You can try cleaning the metal part but I doubt if it'll make any difference. Just take a pin and try to scratch off the grit on the underside of the fast port if its dirty. Its mostly a loose fast port. Get it replaced and you'll be good to go!


----------



## azzu (Aug 24, 2008)

hey Ani anything about my problem ?
iam unable to open the apps and GAMES folders and also iam not able to download anything from the default browser
i got the xs++ and iam unable to find the firmware RJG001 CID 52 red generic
i dont hav any knowledge about flashing i searched whole sense and got this info
plz help and also where can i get SEMC FLASH drivers ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 24, 2008)

azzu

Lemme search my archives. I had few flash files and also the link to a site which still had the SE firmwares up. Just unable to find it.. gimme some time I'll surely get all of you SE firmware files. I'm sure I haf that link somewhere.


----------



## azzu (Aug 24, 2008)

thx a lot and can u guide me how to flash .. backup etc..
and also if SEMC FLASH Driver ? is available


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 24, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> You can try cleaning the metal part but I doubt if it'll make any difference. Just take a pin and try to scratch off the grit on the underside of the fast port if its dirty. Its mostly a loose fast port. Get it replaced and you'll be good to go!


Dude! thanks for the advise. To be really honest I do what you have suggested and most of the times it solves my problem. But it's kind of very time consuming and also its been months since I have connected my phone to PC. I read somewhere that we can replace the fast port connector as you mentioned here. Any idea how much would this cost.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 24, 2008)

does ne one noe wher i can get adobe flash 8 ...the damned update service wont work...


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 24, 2008)

@lethalweaponforever: k300 may not be detected directly by ur system depending upon ur resources n apps....jus make sure u get ur datacable(dcu-11) detected n installed wit all its drivers....goto device manager n read the port number as ur usb data cable dcu11....then install any se appl like myphoneexplorer, fma, cellphone manager or se suite, go2 options n select port the read port num n connect....this shud work....

to guru:

    i purchsd a w350 recently for music(it was stolen n m buying another)....need 2 ask few querries-
 can i flash it or do nething 2 increase its volume witout affecting its sound quality(it rox)
 n can i upgrade its soft in increase cam quality(1.3mp) n allow vdo rec....?

thanx in adv.

Enjoy~!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2008)

hey guru plzz tell me is SE G900 worth buying....I have read several reviews but couldnt still be satisfied...its looks r bit simple...but feature rich....I am bit of techie....
 I liked LG phones but there we cant install themes or softwares.....
sooo G900 is good for customizing?????

It has symbian + UIQ 3...does it mean we can install symbian softwares as well as UIQ softwares in it...


----------



## ruturaj3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can i install flash themes ( changeing the menu icons) on my k790i.
On some forum they say u can't bcoz it don't support flash lite and some say, yes u can bcoz it is same as k800. Plz if i can give me some link for tut.

Also how can i know my CID version. I have updated my fone, last may 07(my ver. : R1KG001); Now i try to update SEUS says it is latest version what is my fone latest firmware.

What r the names of swf files that are built in W910i.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 29, 2008)

Is it possible to change the message tone of my K300i............i mean that i want to use a tone of my own and not any of the built in tones...........

Also how much will it cost to change the Panel of my phone........i live in chennai

Can i play .rm files on my K300i


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> i purchsd a w350 recently for music(it was stolen n m buying another)....need 2 ask few querries-
> can i flash it or do nething 2 increase its volume witout affecting its sound quality(it rox)
> n can i upgrade its soft in increase cam quality(1.3mp) n allow vdo rec....?
> 
> ...


You can try the various acoustic packs available. But I've never worked with a W350i and I dunno which CID it is. Can you give more info about the CID thru XS++?




ruturaj3 said:


> Also how can i know my CID version. I have updated my fone, last may 07(my ver. : R1KG001); Now i try to update SEUS says it is latest version what is my fone latest firmware.
> 
> What r the names of swf files that are built in W910i.


Use XS++ to find the CID of your phone.



lethalweaponforever said:


> Is it possible to change the message tone of my K300i............i mean that i want to use a tone of my own and not any of the built in tones...........
> 
> Also how much will it cost to change the Panel of my phone........i live in chennai
> 
> Can i play .rm files on my K300i


1) NO
2) Original will set you back by Rs.500.
3) NO


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 30, 2008)

OKAy Can i upgrade the firmware of my phone K300i


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes you can. But there are no significant advantages in that.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 30, 2008)

How do i do it??? I am kinda new to this stuff......xcuze me if u find my questions stupid


----------



## Ambar (Aug 30, 2008)

oK ...smone  plzz answer my earlier question?? 
does ne one noe wher i can get adobe flash 8 ...the damned update service wont work...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 31, 2008)

@ambar
*www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/

@lethalweaponforever
se-nse.net


----------



## Ambar (Aug 31, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @ambar
> *www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
> 
> @lethalweaponforever
> se-nse.net



thnkx...i figured out u have to install it using internet explorer....so its working now ...


----------



## azzu (Sep 1, 2008)

hey iam having problem with k790i
iam unable to open the Application and games (the whole folder) it is Saying "Operation Failed" i master resetted my fone formatted and while i was tryin to update my fone Via SEUS it says i hav the latest software . Some guys here said select update anyway option but there's nothin that kinda option 
Help me iam havin problem Or plz guide me any other way i can Re-update my fone's soft
And about sending the fone to customer care its 70km away frm here and it wont happen 
these days Plz... Help guys

Guys Plz help Fast...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if this link works but give it a try anyways: *gsmhosting.com/vbb/archive/index.php/t-408264.html

Just try manually updating/flashing your phone with the relevant firmware. Take a backup first.


----------



## kirayamato (Sep 10, 2008)

Pls help me 
i have sony ericsson w580i phone
i need an alternate Video player for my mobile which enables me to forward and rew the video files


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^ While the inbuilt player is the best, you can try KMPlayer or Xploreme. They are not the best while they may allow you to do what you want.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ Do we have those softwares for K550i as well? 
They are JAVA softwares right? I didnt know that Java softwares had such features like Video/Audio playback. But I guess that it would suffer performance penalties, isnt it. JAVA is pretty scalable but that makes it heavy as well. 

Anyways, @infra_red_dude, can you recommend extra softwares for K550i which have 
- Video Playback  (oops, you already did; KMPlayer and XploreMe)
- Audio Playback  (can I get players which allow me to play more formats than supported?)
- Document Viewing (.doc, .ppt, .xls) ??

IronMan.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, they are all Java software. They'll run on most of SE phones (almost all, unless software installation is limited in the phone). Both these software will also do audio playback for you.

For Office files, unfortunately there is no way.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## nishith (Oct 11, 2008)

I hav a w580i ......

Is there any way to record songs via FM radio......


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 11, 2008)

^^^ No.


----------



## k_blues24 (Oct 12, 2008)

I am confused btw k790, k810i 
I want best cam best music and also good browsing exp. K790i is edge phone & k810i is 3G now tell me best option which way 2 go?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 13, 2008)

> K790i is edge phone & k810i is 3G


Except this, everything else is same in the two. So this should be your deciding factor. I'd vouch for K810i, tho.


----------



## yahooo.c0m (Oct 13, 2008)

*Ear-phone needed*


Hi ,
     I own a K790i and I am looking for a ear-phone to use with my phone. The mic of the bundled ear-phone gave up recently and I am having a tough time talking outdoors as listening volume is very low. Please suggest me a ear-phone for K790i within 1.5K.

Thanks 

Soumya


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the resolution for Sony Ericsson K750i? I have a trouble selecting games for my mobile as I don't know which resolution games suit best for it?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 13, 2008)

176x220


----------



## kamarajugadda (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Guru! I have been using se p990 for the last one year without any problem, day before yesterday i installed psyloc crystal hindi trial verion program, as my phone has less memory, its not working so , I uninstalled the program immediatley but without disabling hindi( later i gone throught that psyloc site, mentioned disable hindi before uninstall). 
After uninstall default english virtual keyboard also vanished. I restarted phone . then ist never opened. its keep on restarting at logo reading status. would you please give me solution? i didnt upgrade firmware after buying.

thanks in advance!
Murali Krihsna
Bangalore


----------



## Ambar (Nov 4, 2008)

most probably youll have to reflash it..


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2008)

Can someone suggest a nice site to download Wallpapers, mobile games etc for SE k750i?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2008)

How can I view Word files on my Sony Ericcson k750i? I had downloaded a software called word viewer but I'm unable to open any existing word file using this software. I want to have some application that will allow me to view text/word files on my mobile.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^ I think I've posted it somewhere. Its a java app for .doc files. Just search on the forums, I've posted and I'm sure of that.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2008)

Dude if you have it on your machine please post it here. I'm not able to find anything in the search in the forums here. Even I had one java application for word but I'm unable to open existing MS Word document in my cell phone.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ Check this out: *www.app4mobile.com/2007/12/25/microsoft-word-for-java-midp-10/


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 13, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ While the inbuilt player is the best, you can try KMPlayer or Xploreme. They are not the best while they may allow you to do what you want.



Can you provide link to KMPlayer? I could not find it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess its pulled down. Even I couldn't find it. You could try XploreME. Its a much better all-in-one software (btw, you need to register at their forums before you can download that).


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 13, 2008)

Nevermind...still thanks for telling abt XploreME...It works wonderfully on my Sony Ericsson K530i. Atleast now I can rewind and fast forward my videos. Though for songs, I think KDMPlayer or Sony's Player are ok.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Check this out: *www.app4mobile.com/2007/12/25/microsoft-word-for-java-midp-10/



Dude this is the same one that I have already. I'm unable to view existing word documents. I don't seem to find an option of Opening files in this application. Hope you can help further.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't haf it on my phone. I'll check it out. I remember there was something called DocWord or DocWriter or something for phones which run KVM.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Nov 15, 2008)

hi,is there any way so that i can only change the acoustics driver for my sony ericsson k550i,i dont want to fully flash it to w610i,what i need is loudness and clarityw with good bass.please give links.i have backed up my phone gdfs,


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh yes, you can! Use PhoneXS/XS++ to break into the file system and simply replace all the zapf acoustics. Contact a_k_s_h_a_y for more details. He is the owner of that phone and can give you specific details.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Nov 16, 2008)

Which folder shall i migrate to in xs++ .btw using operamini 4.2.it simply works like breeze.a lot faster than 4.1


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't quite get you. Migrate, what?!!


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Nov 16, 2008)

i mean where to put the modded acoustic driver


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2008)

The folder is: ifs/settings/acoustic


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Nov 16, 2008)

can i use w880 acoustics without modding to w610 I? how to put the acoustics there? am a noobie in modding,so it may be a silly question


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I don't haf it on my phone. I'll check it out. I remember there was something called DocWord or DocWriter or something for phones which run KVM.



Dude can you please get me more details on how to have MS-Word file on my mobile.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Nov 17, 2008)

another question, i tried to upload flash menus to my phone,placed .swf files in tpa/preset/system/desktop/flash/ folder and later put th .thm files in m2 card but flash menus are not showing,anyother setting needs to be done? i do not want to fully flash to w610i as i will be loosing the active shutter functionality


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 17, 2008)

@ajay
I don't seem to find the java app  Dunno where I lost it!

@Dr.tweaker
I suggest you contact a_k_s_h_a_y. I can only speculate things based on similarity of K550i with other SE phones, since I don't own one. Akshay would be able to give you specific answers


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 29, 2008)

I have recently got a 2GB card for my Sony K530i...but it works for few hours and then it says No files. And when I restart the phone or reinsert the card, it works again. This keeps on happening.

What can be the problem?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like a fake card or if its not then its surely faulty. Get it replaced.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought the card online..though the website says it comes with warranty..I have replied back. Waiting for their response.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 1, 2009)

Recently I find that my SE battery is draining out very fast. Earlier I had to recharge it once in 2 days but of late I'm recharging it daily. Is there any way in which I can check if the battery is dying?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 2, 2009)

As such, there is no way to know the charge/discharge rate of the battery. If its under warranty, I'd recommend you take the phone and battery to the SE service center otherwise you may try calibrating it.

Calibration is not always helpful (sometimes it can be harmful too!). To calibrate the battery, first charge the battery to 100% and let it remain on AC for an hour or two. Then completely discharge the battery till the phone turns off by itself and leave it turned off for 2 hours. Now again charge the phone to 100% and unplug the charger. Try it only if the warranty has expired and do not interrupt any of the processes when calibrating.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you mean by AC?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2009)

AC - Alternating Current (meaning plugged onto charger).


----------



## uzair (Jan 13, 2009)

i purchased a g502 last month,and a 1 gig m2 card .yesterday my phone restarted on its own twice ...during the restart it gave out two small buzz's(vibratory alert) one after the other,5 secs after the first buzz.does it mean anything? like bios beep code??

sometimes when a big download(airtel gprs) is about to finish it restarts?

help me..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sorry uzair, I haf no experience with g502. Lets see if someone else can answer this question.

BTW, did you purchase an original card with the phone or did you get it separately? Such symptoms show up using a fake card and has happened to many users here.


----------



## salilrane (Jan 19, 2009)

hey infra ....now we can patch even CID 53 phone 

i have K530i converted to W660i CID 53

sysgfx patched


----------



## uzair (Jan 20, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'm sorry uzair, I haf no experience with g502. Lets see if someone else can answer this question.
> 
> BTW, did you purchase an original card with the phone or did you get it separately? Such symptoms show up using a fake card and has happened to many users here.



The m2 card i got from a local dealer..so i myself am not sure whether it's a good card or not....


----------



## quadhirababil (Jan 20, 2009)

when i restrat my windows xp, blue screen is all igot. there is no desktop. what should i do ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2009)

salilrane said:


> hey infra ....now we can patch even CID 53 phone
> 
> i have K530i converted to W660i CID 53
> 
> sysgfx patched


Yeah, I saw that a while ago at se-nse.net Since I don't own a CID 53 phone I can't post much info about it. Since you've patched it, can you post a tutorial regarding that? I'm sure it'd help a lot of people.



quadhirababil said:


> when i restrat my windows xp, blue screen is all igot. there is no desktop. what should i do ?


Is it related to SE phones in anyway? If so then plz more details which which version of USB driver did you install/phone etc. If not then kindly post your query in the relevant section for faster answers.


----------



## salilrane (Jan 23, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Yeah, I saw that a while ago at se-nse.net Since I don't own a CID 53 phone I can't post much info about it. Since you've patched it, can you post a tutorial regarding that? I'm sure it'd help a lot of people.



Already posted in digit forums 

u can find it here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106890

hope it help other members who have CID 53



@ offtopic
hows u ?????....

what the latest infra in modding ???


----------



## karan4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone 

*Java Mobile to PC - JM2PC.V1.9.9.S60.J2ME*

*www.indiana-action.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/java-mobile-and-pc-connect1.gif​ With this software you can connect your mobile to your PC and control it. This works with all J2ME files. You can access and edit your files, start and stop applications, control your mouse, keyboard and another devices. You need to install a software on the Mobile which acts as a client and you have to install a server on the PC. To run the Java Server on the PC side you need to have the java JRE.
*Installation:*
Client - Install in your Mobile
Server - Install in  your PC
*Download Clent Here*

*Download Server Here*

This is one of the Client to repair/configure mobiles :

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *New Link For KK SE Client*

* New Link For KK MC Client *
 
* New Link For KK VIP AMOI WP-S1/2, ZTE SkypePhone Client*www.kulankendi.com/_ftp_guar/KK_VIPClient/KK_VIPClient.exe*www.kulankendi.com/_ftp_guar/KK_LGClient/KK_LGClient.exe*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]​ 
*www.kulankendi.com/image_g.php?imageId=264​
Now the trick comes.............like other clients it isn't free 
so here's the username & password I found on one site
Username : kulan
Password : kulan


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 23, 2009)

salilrane said:


> Already posted in digit forums
> 
> u can find it here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106890
> 
> ...


Hey, thats good. Hope everyone with CID 53 is benefited from this  Thanks for posting the link here, Salil.

@offtopic
Me fine. Just held up with graduate studies. The last thing I did was playing around with elfs but hafnt found much time after that for modding 



karan4 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> *Java Mobile to PC - JM2PC.V1.9.9.S60.J2ME*
> 
> ...



Hey Karan, thanks for posting the about the software. It sure is helpful 

But since its not free, kindly remove the username/password from your post.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 27, 2009)

My Sony Ericsson K750i is no longer vibrating. I have tried many things but looks like there is an issue. Some time back I had the same issue but that got fixed later by itself.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ You need to replace it yourself... just a 20 buck job, or give it to the service guy, a 200 bucks job. Its pretty simple to change it, although you need to be man enough to open the case


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2009)

*I have SE K810i

Is there any way to lock the keypad with password?...i heard its not possible...so wt u guys say?



Thanks in advance*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 21, 2009)

There is a patch for CID 49/36 phones. I'm not sure about the newer CID 53+ phones. If you can find the .vkp patch then you can do that. se-nse.net is the best place for resources. If its available then get back here, we'll help you patch your phone


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 21, 2009)

Can someone post hw to bring Flash support for k790i??


----------



## Infernal12 (Feb 21, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> There is a patch for CID 49/36 phones. I'm not sure about the newer CID 53+ phones. If you can find the .vkp patch then you can do that. se-nse.net is the best place for resources. If its available then get back here, we'll help you patch your phone



I think patches are not CID dependant, but firmware dependant


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 21, 2009)

CID has to be cracked first so that patching can be enabled. From then on you can categorize patches according to the firmware revision. I'm not sure if your phone allows patching as I've never used it


----------



## k4ce (Feb 22, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Can someone post hw to bring Flash support for k790i??




unfortunately u cant



Dr.tweaker said:


> can i use w880 acoustics without modding to w610 I? how to put the acoustics there? am a noobie in modding,so it may be a silly question



YES u can ... all u need to do is start xs++ , connect ur fone ... start fsx ... then paste the acoustic drivers in ifs/settings/acoustics ... u can use the w880 drivers ... no modding is necessary ... i have personally used w880- drivers on my k550 @ w610 ... sounds great


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Feb 22, 2009)

What's the maximum size of a pic can ne1 get with a 2MP cam with resolutions set to max and quality set to fine.....
i changd my cam driver to super ca driver and got a pic of 786KB


----------



## k4ce (Feb 22, 2009)

sourishzzz1234 said:


> What's the maximum size of a pic can ne1 get with a 2MP cam with resolutions set to max and quality set to fine.....
> i changd my cam driver to super ca driver and got a pic of 786KB



  the max i've seen on my fone is about 650kb (all settings maxed out) ... but yeah there are reports of larger pics ... as long as ur pic is smaller than the buffer allocated (generally 1024kb) , ur cam wont crash ... whic fone are u using ?... i found the sonarik drivers great for my k550@w610 ... decent picture size ... great quality ... plus if u use the patch , u get extra features like anti-shake , text mode etc which are very useful


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2009)

no one answered my question

Is it possible to lock keypad with password in SE K810i?


----------



## k4ce (Feb 22, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> no one answered my question
> 
> Is it possible to lock keypad with password in SE K810i?



you can ... there is something known as a privacy patch ... that locks messaging , file manager and keypad also ... all can be opened only using the password ... but for this , u need to port the patch to your fone ... this will need you to bypass security and install the quick access patch ... after that u can port the patch ... let me remind u that u will be modding your fone and warranty may no longer be valid ... head to se-nse.com for tutorial on how to bypass security and apply patch

Incase u have already done the above , i have found the patch for u ... just rename .txt to .vkp and patch using FAR or SEtool (this ius for k810 R8BA024)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 23, 2009)

sourishzzz1234 said:


> What's the maximum size of a pic can ne1 get with a 2MP cam with resolutions set to max and quality set to fine.....
> i changd my cam driver to super ca driver and got a pic of 786KB


Yes, the cam driver has a setting for setting the amount of compression for the JPEG images clicked through the cam. If you increase the compression, the quality may degrade which is why many custom cam drivers keep the compression low. But to my eyes, there is subtle or no difference in the quality.



gopi_vbboy said:


> no one answered my question
> 
> Is it possible to lock keypad with password in SE K810i?


I did:





infra_red_dude said:


> There is a patch for CID 49/36 phones. I'm not sure about the newer CID 53+ phones. If you can find the .vkp patch then you can do that. se-nse.net is the best place for resources. If its available then get back here, we'll help you patch your phone


And K4ce has found the patch for your phone. Before you go ahead, backup your data.



k4ce said:


> you can ... there is something known as a privacy patch ... that locks messaging , file manager and keypad also ... all can be opened only using the password ... but for this , u need to port the patch to your fone ... this will need you to bypass security and install the quick access patch ... after that u can port the patch ... let me remind u that u will be modding your fone and warranty may no longer be valid ... head to se-nse.com for tutorial on how to bypass security and apply patch
> 
> Incase u have already done the above , i have found the patch for u ... just rename .txt to .vkp and patch using FAR or SEtool (this ius for k810 R8BA024)


As pointed by k4ce, first check your firmware. Btw, is this a CID 53 phone?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi brothrs,
I bought a R300 radio phone - which is giving a good performance except the radio part

The sterio is not working good it keeps on & off specially while I am on car the radio performs worst. 
Any update about the performance of the said ph ? Is it normal problm of this model ?


----------



## k4ce (Feb 25, 2009)

ITTechPerson said:


> Hi brothrs,
> I bought a R300 radio phone - which is giving a good performance except the radio part
> 
> The sterio is not working good it keeps on & off specially while I am on car the radio performs worst.
> Any update about the performance of the said ph ? Is it normal problm of this model ?




i hope u are using original headset ... the fake hpm-70s work real bad wid the radio 
u r living in an area that receives good radio signal i hope

now , it could just be the fone itself not doin well ... jus to be on the safe side , use Sony Ericsson Update Service (SEUS) and check if u have the latest firmware ... once u have done that , i hope things will be better ... if there is no improvement after that , there is very little u can do about it ... if can also drop by at sony service centre , but i doubt if they will be of any assistance


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2009)

ITTechPerson said:


> Hi brothrs,
> I bought a R300 radio phone - which is giving a good performance except the radio part
> 
> The sterio is not working good it keeps on & off specially while I am on car the radio performs worst.
> Any update about the performance of the said ph ? Is it normal problm of this model ?


I am not sure if I understand your problem correctly. But my recommendation is to use an original headset (which is used an antenna). Secondly make sure that it is away from sources which may interfere with radio (other wireless devices operating in near same frequency). Third, if the signal strength of the radio waves is low, the phone will automatically switch to Mono. There is nothing you can do about it other than complaining to the radio station to better their service!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2009)

yaar I want to do some new experiment with T700..but it got no acoustic driver..No cam drivers

Already copied 15 flash menus..using A2uploader

Got soo many themes....

What else can I do...customization/modding8)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if anybody here has a T700 who's into modding. Your best bet would be se-nse.net


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2009)

actually I have tried soo many softwares (java based) in T700 which can edit html files..java files...even we can create themes within the mobile...I have tried all

I will give a list of software I am using somebody suggest some more..

1.Bluechat
2. Docviewer
3.Englishmini
4.Gmail
5.Hideme Cam
6.Minicommander
7.MobilePdf
8.MobileRar
9.MobileTar
10.Mobyexplorer
11.Operamini
12.Photoblaster
13.Sun mobile dictionary
14.Sysinfo
15.Winamp(KD player)
16.World Clock
17.Bluetooth File manager


----------



## k4ce (Mar 2, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> yaar I want to do some new experiment with T700..but it got no acoustic driver..No cam drivers
> 
> Already copied 15 flash menus..using A2uploader
> 
> ...



u can try any apf or zapf acoustic drivers ... they shud work fine ... not sure how many SEs use 3.2mp cam so cam drivers might be difficult


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2009)

k4ce said:


> u can try any apf or zapf acoustic drivers ... they shud work fine ... not sure how many SEs use 3.2mp cam so cam drivers might be difficult



Thanks will do some research


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2009)

Well it doesn't hurt if you put in the wrong driver there, you can always restore from the backup if the old one doesn't work. Go ahead, experiment and post your results here


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2009)

backup means the "Restore to factory option" or manual backup


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2009)

No no! Take a manual backup of the cam driver before touching it and keep it safe


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 3, 2009)

Whats the best cam n audio driver 4 w700i . . And is there any flash support for it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2009)

For me, cam driver version 2.4 works fine. The acoustics is my own, mix and matched to my needs.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2009)

Recently one of my friends accidentally threw his cellphone down due to which display is not visible. What could have gone wrong and how much would the repair cost come to? There is a white screen visible with a crack kind of thing displaye in the corner. The phone as such didnt have any physical damage.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 3, 2009)

It could either be the motherboard, or the display. Motherboard costs 1/2 your phone's cost. Display is 1/4 the phone cost.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for your replys guys, I test all possible way and found it is the headset which is performing poor, I am using the bundled one.



k4ce said:


> i hope u are using original headset ... the fake hpm-70s work real bad wid the radio > Using bundled headset
> 
> u r living in an area that receives good radio signal i hope > Great signal at Kolkata, other phone is working fine while playing togather.
> 
> jus to be on the safe side , use Sony Ericsson Update Service (SEUS) and check if u have the latest firmware ... > Pls help wth procedure - as I am using bsnl sim & wth gprs activated but unable to configure on the phone


 


infra_red_dude said:


> I am not sure if I understand your problem correctly. But my recommendation is to use an original headset (which is used an antenna). Secondly make sure that it is away from sources which may interfere with radio (other wireless devices operating in near same frequency). Third, if the signal strength of the radio waves is low, the phone will automatically switch to Mono. There is nothing you can do about it other than complaining to the radio station to better their service!


 >> every thing chkd only due to the headset it is performing bad - loosing freqncy Ithink I need a better headset (pls recomend)


----------



## ruturaj3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Last nite i switched off my k790i, i was trying to switch on it from morning its not getting on, i remove d battery then tried also. try to charge it also nothing is happening. Wat should i do ?


----------



## k4ce (Mar 4, 2009)

ITTechPerson said:


> Thanks for your replys guys, I test all possible way and found it is the headset which is performing poor, I am using the bundled one.
> 
> 
> 
> >> every thing chkd only due to the headset it is performing bad - loosing freqncy Ithink I need a better headset (pls recomend)



well to update the software , u need a computer and datacable .. FOTA (firmware upgrade over the air) is expensive as the downloads upto 20-25mb and that will cost u a lot on ur data plan ... its strange that u are experiencing the problem with the bundled earphones ... try using the earphones of a walkman series handset(hpm-70) ... if tat doesnt help , go to a SE service centre as i don see any other option



ruturaj3 said:


> Last nite i switched off my k790i, i was trying to switch on it from morning its not getting on, i remove d battery then tried also. try to charge it also nothing is happening. Wat should i do ?




hardware issue ... there isnt anything much u can do bout it if its completely dead ... service centre only

however if u have a the screen going white and blinking on and off , PM me ...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2009)

My SE K750i is giving me trouble with the vibrator a lot these days. Some times it works sometimes it doesnt. I think somebody here suggested about some repair which would cost around Rs 300. Is there any tweak which will fix this problem? Coz it starts working all of a sudden.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 4, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> My SE K750i is giving me trouble with the vibrator a lot these days. Some times it works sometimes it doesnt. I think somebody here suggested about some repair which would cost around Rs 300. Is there any tweak which will fix this problem? Coz it starts working all of a sudden.




dude , there arent any tweaks/patches or any other piece of code that can fix a hardware malfunction .... its a hardware issue and there is no point looking for software to fix it ... u may find patches that disable vibrations in menus/msgs/games but that isnt going to solve ur problem ... so get it fixed if vibration is essential for u


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2009)

k4ce said:


> dude , there arent any tweaks/patches or any other piece of code that can fix a hardware malfunction .... its a hardware issue and there is no point looking for software to fix it ... u may find patches that disable vibrations in menus/msgs/games but that isnt going to solve ur problem ... so get it fixed if vibration is essential for u


Dude I know its an hardware problem but by tweak what I meant was something like keeping the phone switched for long time etc.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 5, 2009)

Replace your vibration motor yourself. 20-30 bucks in any electronics shop.

If you have the guts to open up your phone, that is


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a problem with messenging in my T700...I am unable to send a sms of more then 160 charecters(or 1 sms) at a time...

If i try to send sms of more then 160 cherecters it send only upto 160 charecter and leave the 2nd part..please help


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like some setting needs to be changed in the Messaging Prefs; it may also be connected with your service provider. Coz afaik, all the SE phones I've handled haf a setting called "Long Messages". If I enable that more than 160 chars are sent as multiple messages without any issues.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2009)

My service provider is Airtel....I am using a friends card...but it was allright before 10 days...I can write long messeges(more then 160 char) but can not send it...should i do a master reset...will it solve the problem...I have checked all settings..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm guessing some setting must've been unintentionally changed. You may try a master reset but after backing up all your data.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2009)

will master reset change my data...doenst it mean like factory default..should I backup my data in PC or memory card


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 20, 2009)

Backup anywhre. Just remove the memory card before your do a master reset. Usually memory card is untouched, but why take chances?


----------



## jatt (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi frnd,

i have sony z530i,blank LCD looking blue.what is the problem,first was able to listen music on it,but now doing nothing only blue LCD after switch on please help me,is there need to flash it if yes,then how can i with data cable.i will be very thankful to you for this.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Backup anywhre. Just remove the memory card before your do a master reset. Usually memory card is untouched, but why take chances?



I did a master reset...but strangely it deleted all user data but did not make settings to factory default...still facing same problem...can not send more then 160 char in single sms...more then 160 gets neglected


----------



## k4ce (Mar 20, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> I did a master reset...but strangely it deleted all user data but did not make settings to factory default...still facing same problem...can not send more then 160 char in single sms...more then 160 gets neglected




i think u need to check the setting "fit entire msg to one msg" ... change that ... then u can send more than 160 char ... it'll be somewhere in msg settings


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2009)

k4ce said:


> i think u need to check the setting "fit entire msg to one msg" ... change that ... then u can send more than 160 char ... it'll be somewhere in msg settings



Comon man yaar thats the 1st thing i saw...its set to max length


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2009)

The other day in deals2buy I saw a battery charger for mobiles which can be used on the go. I think it is like a key chain to which we can connect the battery of our mobile. I think we need to remove the battery from the mobile and then connect it to this device. Is anybody aware of this device? If so please give me more details.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 20, 2009)

Available in chennai, almost everywhere in ritchie street... dunno the price but around 100 bucks maybe. It is a device which has output pins for every type of charger port for mobile phones... sony, nokia, moto. You use it to charge your mobile when needed, and the device itself can be charged by AC power.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 20, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> I did a master reset...but strangely it deleted all user data but did not make settings to factory default...still facing same problem...can not send more then 160 char in single sms...more then 160 gets neglected


Oh, I haf absolutely no clue why this is happening. I'm quite sure taking it to the dumb SE service center people will be of no help. I guess you can goto T700 specific forum where you may find more help.



k4ce said:


> i think u need to check the setting "fit entire msg to one msg" ... change that ... then u can send more than 160 char ... it'll be somewhere in msg settings


I guess he's already tried that.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2009)

i even updated the firmware to the latest using SE update service...but still same problem...It was not like this some 15 days before


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 21, 2009)

Then it looks like something to do with either the SIM card or your service provider.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2009)

man i put my sim card in any other mobile it works normally....I tried that too..even i put my friends sim card in my mobile...it didnt work either...

Ok i can do one thing i can give all the settings tell me if its ok
Service center- +919890051514
sms access -circuit switched
email gateway- not set
max msg length-max available
text msg type-text
validity period-maximum
request reply-off
delivery report - off

Area info menu
Subscription-000
reception-off
language-any language
cell information-off

I dont think PUSH,Picture messege menu have to do anything with this...please cross check if u have A200 SE mobile


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 21, 2009)

The SMS settings look fine, in fact thats standard for any SE cellphone.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2009)

dono man...what to do...I sometimes get very irritated by this..anyways thanks for trying


----------



## jatt (Mar 21, 2009)

jatt said:


> Hi frnd,
> 
> i have sony z530i,blank LCD looking blue.what is the problem,first was able to listen music on it,but now doing nothing only blue LCD after switch on please help me,is there need to flash it if yes,then how can i with data cable.i will be very thankful to you for this.


anyone can help please


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^ Do you see any cracks or discoloration of LCD at specific regions on the display?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2009)

The other day I was telling about my SE k750i vibrator not working. Somebody told me I can buy it for something less than Rs 100. Can someone guide me on how to get this installed on my Phone. The SE Service guy is asking for 180+275 for replacing the vibrator. If its not that tough I will replace it myself.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The other day I was telling about my SE k750i vibrator not working. Somebody told me I can buy it for something less than Rs 100. Can someone guide me on how to get this installed on my Phone. The SE Service guy is asking for 180+275 for replacing the vibrator. If its not that tough I will replace it myself.


----------



## azzu (Mar 24, 2009)

iam unable To access youtube on my Se w595 which has direct access(application) for youtube 
iam active on GPRS on my idea Mobile and i hav every setting i can access net on Opera and Regular browser and also i checked streaming Settings but stil the Youtube not playing Help me


----------



## k4ce (Mar 26, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> man i put my sim card in any other mobile it works normally....I tried that too..even i put my friends sim card in my mobile...it didnt work either...
> 
> Ok i can do one thing i can give all the settings tell me if its ok
> Service center- +919890051514
> ...




settings are fine ... its network related ... there is only one setting in ur fone and that is the "fit msg" thingy ... also double check ur msg centre number ... jus try sim msg centre number ... the strangest problem
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


jatt said:


> Hi frnd,
> 
> i have sony z530i,blank LCD looking blue.what is the problem,first was able to listen music on it,but now doing nothing only blue LCD after switch on please help me,is there need to flash it if yes,then how can i with data cable.i will be very thankful to you for this.



ur fone is bricked ... bluish black screen rite ... go download xs++ ... then go to iprotebe.cz and download z530 FS and MAIN ... then flash ...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2009)

k4ce said:


> settings are fine ... its network related ... there is only one setting in ur fone and that is the "fit msg" thingy ... also double check ur msg centre number ... jus try sim msg centre number ... the strangest problem



I have even tried to change the sim card...even other operators....nothing happened


----------



## jatt (Apr 1, 2009)

k4ce said:


> settings are fine ... its network related ... there is only one setting in ur fone and that is the "fit msg" thingy ... also double check ur msg centre number ... jus try sim msg centre number ... the strangest problem
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



i flashed it with wrong firmware,and not backup because XS++ version was old so there was not option for GDFS,now my phone is dead,and when i tried it with right firmware its not completing ,only stops at 2/296 blocks etc.

now is there any option to correct that problem.please help me i will be very thankful to you for this.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone know what is the complete charge time for the battery of SE k750i? The other day I asked the Sony Servicemen and he informed that we need to charge it for 3.5 hours to get fully charged. Is this true?


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,
Sorry for reposting this but i'm kind of desperate.I want to flash my k700i phone to the latest firmware.Cos the battery sucks does't even last a day so can anyone guide me how to flash the phone with latest firmware.Tried Googling all i got was links to the Davinci Team website (paid service).Has the official support been withdrawn ????? Tried Более шустрая перемотка длинных имен файлов : K700 R2AY004 : Патчи : Для Sony Ericsson патчи эльфы моддинг прошивка  
and Sony Ericsson • TopSE.Ru  but both are very confusing so pls can any one here help me out


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 18, 2009)

vasanth.kingofthehill said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for reposting this but i'm kind of desperate.I want to flash my k700i phone to the latest firmware.Cos the battery sucks does't even last a day so can anyone guide me how to flash the phone with latest firmware.Tried Googling all i got was links to the Davinci Team website (paid service).Has the official support been withdrawn ????? Tried Более шустрая перемотка длинных имен файлов : K700 R2AY004 : Патчи : Для Sony Ericsson патчи эльфы моддинг прошивка
> and Sony Ericsson • TopSE.Ru  but both are very confusing so pls can any one here help me out


Flashing the firmware will not increase battery life. K700i is an aged model, I'm pretty sure it needs a change of battery. You can get one for about Rs.350 or so.


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Apr 18, 2009)

Already bought a new battery.Still lasts just for 4-5 hours of  messaging and it 8-9 hours on standby.The increase in battery life is in the list of bugs fixed in every firmware upgrade for k700i.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 18, 2009)

Lately, all the sources that I know of haf pulled off SE firmware files due to legal issues. But I seriously doubt the new firmware would give you a significant battery backup increase.


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmmm even guys at the service centre are asking for 10 days to flash the firmware.Anyway thanks for the reply buddy...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone know what is the complete charge time for the battery of SE k750i? The other day I asked the Sony Servicemen and he informed that we need to charge it for 3.5 hours to get fully charged. Is this true?


Guys any inputs?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 18, 2009)

^^^ Never timed it but I guess it should be about 3 hours from 0% to 100%.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 20, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any inputs?



2.5hrs for a good battery
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vasanth.kingofthehill said:


> Hmmm even guys at the service centre are asking for 10 days to flash the firmware.Anyway thanks for the reply buddy...



go to iprotebe.cz ... or u can just use SEUS to update ur fone


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 20, 2009)

k4ce said:


> go to iprotebe.cz ... or u can just use SEUS to update ur fone


Btw, K700i cannot be flashed with a normal USB data cable unlike the newer models. You need a cruiser cable for that.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Get a Discount of up to 50% for Windows XP Professional With SP2 Full Version*

<quote removed>
Why are you spamming here?


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Suddenly my k790i, giving me error: another application is running. Close it and then start the camera.
I checked nothing is running, i restarted d cell also.

Wat is wrong wit my cell ???


----------



## k4ce (Apr 28, 2009)

that happens when u put a wrong cam driver or a wrong cam driver .... did u play around wid ur cam drivers ?


----------



## myhotdog (Apr 29, 2009)

my k750's not displaying anything I gone to sony's repair center they changed the screen but still its not working and they saying they can't fix


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 3, 2009)

k4ce said:


> that happens when u put a wrong cam driver or a wrong cam driver .... did u play around wid ur cam drivers ?



I hav not done anything. Yesterday it started but after 1 hr again its giving same error. Any Hardware problem ???


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2009)

Can anyone help me find a site from where I can download nice games for my SE k750i? Getting bored of the existing games. Also a site for downloading wallpapers for my phone. 176*220 should be the resolution.


----------



## jatt (May 3, 2009)

I want to use my sony z530i with my pc to use internet,i have mobile office activated,and is able to connect through my phone but not by pc what is main problem here,please guide me here.i will be very thankful to you for this.


----------



## Ambar (May 3, 2009)

what the hell are the mods doing on this forum??? sleeping??? cant they delete these worthless spam posts??


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Can anyone help me find a site from where I can download nice games for my SE k750i? Getting bored of the existing games. Also a site for downloading wallpapers for my phone. 176*220 should be the resolution.



www(dot)zedge(dot)com is a good site for wallpapers and ringtones..try


----------



## k4ce (May 3, 2009)

mobile9.com is also a great site for wallpapers , themes and ringtones ... ad supported games are available ... u need gprs conn to play ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 4, 2009)

jatt said:


> I want to use my sony z530i with my pc to use internet,i have mobile office activated,and is able to connect through my phone but not by pc what is main problem here,please guide me here.i will be very thankful to you for this.


You will need to install phone drivers to enable it to work as a modem. These drivers would mostly be present in the bundled CD. Also if I remember rite, SE also includes a software to enable dial-up-networking to access the net through your computer. Try installing the driver and the app from the CD.



ajayritik said:


> Can anyone help me find a site from where I can download nice games for my SE k750i? Getting bored of the existing games. Also a site for downloading wallpapers for my phone. 176*220 should be the resolution.


lasyk.net is another good site.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2009)

Someone has started spamming again. Looks like no mod whose looking into this.


----------



## hari.vgl (May 7, 2009)

what will be the price of c901 when it is launched in india??????


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2009)

Whenever the SMS limit crosses in my SE k750i I get a screen which displays the number of messages in each folder like Sent, Inbox etc and allows us to delete the messages. Does anyone know how to get to this screen so that we know the count of the SMS's?


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quick and short question

Which is better?

W890i
OR
W705i

I want to get a reply w.r.t. music playback and camera quality

Waiting for your answer


----------



## k4ce (Jun 7, 2009)

music : both pretty much same

camera : w705

what to buy : w705 (unless u really want a slim fone)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 7, 2009)

The W705 is much superior to th W890 in terms of music. It incorporates the trademark Sony Clear audio systems which is used in contemporary walkmans. 
The W705 is also the brother of the W995, which is the best music solution in the market right now, with unparalleled sound quality.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have heard that the music quality of W705i is much superior than W890i. But I have also heard that the camera of W705i is not so good. Is it true? Is the camera quality of W705i worse than W890i? I am a music buff, and also am interested in taking quick snaps. So what should I buy? My budget is around 16k and i prefer to buy only SE Walkman phones. Please give your valuable advise. A fast response is helpful.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 7, 2009)

Naah. The W705 has the same cam quality as the W890. The W705 even has an LED flash which the W890 lacks. You can use the LED flash as a torch too.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 8, 2009)

if u are particular that u want only a SE walkman , u dont have many other options , but if u are willing to look at other companies , u have tonnes of options ...


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 9, 2009)

Are there any other features that would encourage me to buy W705i rather than W890i. Please leave the WLan and flash aside. Any other features?


----------



## k4ce (Jun 9, 2009)

nothing that u will notice ... if u are an audiophile , u may be able to realize that the w705 sounds slightly better than the w890 (atleast its supposed to) ... but apart from physical dimensions , nothing else ....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 9, 2009)

Nopes. The W705 sounds much much better than the W890. It has SE's propriety Clear Audio technology going for it,enhanced sound encoding software and hardware which the W890 lacks. And this is coming from someone ho has used both the phones, not mere speculation unlike others.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you tell me the current price W890i and W705i?? Please don't tell me the net prices, they tend to vary. Some good store price, preferably in Kolkata. Lets see, if I can afford W705i. Or else, I have to buy W890i. No other choice.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 9, 2009)

Ooh kewl. You from kolkata too?? 

The price at "The mobile store" at dalhousie is around 15k.(not the mobile store franchisees).


----------



## k4ce (Jun 10, 2009)

well , my bro's got a w705 ... and i've used it ... bought it for 16.8k mobile store blore ... i didnt notice anything that great ... all walkman fones sound great ... evn my k550@w610 was decent .... w705 was better than that but nothing path breaking or revolutionary ... just maybe on par wid a first gen touch .. besides audio quality and stuff is subjective ... also depends on the EQ u are using... and the music u listen to ... i listen to alternate rock ... wid a lot of acoustics and stuff ...  ... even my 5320 wid ep630 sounds almost as good , only two shades lower ... 

i havent used a w890 though ... but i'm pretty sure it'll live upto its walkman pedigree ... after all , its meant to replace the w880 ... 

but yeah , its a great buy at 15k ....


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 11, 2009)

@dreamcatcher
So W705i is better than W890i in all respects. Could you tell me another shop where I can get a relatively low price for my buy? W705i sure looks tempting, but my budget is max 14k. And 15k including the accessories, memory card and data cable. So please get me the address of such a shop and the current price of both the models.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 11, 2009)

Accessories include a 4gb card along with HPM-77 headphones. What else do you need? 

Where do you live btw??


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya, I want to know how much they cost? And tell me some good shop. mobile store is way high. I live in Kalyani. You????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 11, 2009)

i meant the accessories that come with the phone are enough. You wont need to buy extra stuff. Try Capital electronics in Ultadanga or "sweetheart"  in phoolbagan. They are pretty good.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 12, 2009)

Is the 4GB card given free????? I know that only the headphone i free. And the data cable????? Can u give me the prices of all the following items

Data Cable
Memory Card (4GB)
Bluetooth Stereo Headset (DMS-200)
Also the new prices of W890i and W705i in Kolkata

I am badly in need of these prices as I cant go to Kolkata myself to know just the prices.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 12, 2009)

Box contents

Phone
4gb memory 
data cable
hpm-77
card reader? Dunno, but got one with my c905.
Manuals
Pouch

Price 15.2k


----------



## bravo007 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello Friends
I am willing to buy a mobile phone in the range of 7K-8K.
It should have good looks, music, camera, internet and nice performance.
I have short listed SE G502. Bcoz it suits my budget.
What are your views on this phone, should I go for it???
Or is there any other phone better than this??
This phone will cost me about 7.2 to 7.5K in Mumbai+512MB memory.
I want 2GB card but it price varies from 450 to950 in diff shops.
What is actual cost and warranty of 2 GB & 4 GB genuine M2 card???
And one more can I use this phone to access internet on my PC with good speed???


----------

